# ASUS ZenStates



## mito1172

thanks would it be 1800X?


----------



## Disassociative

Glad to see you're still supporting this - definitely has come in handy a lot!


----------



## chakku

Do you have a link to a post or something to elaborate on what Eternal XFR is? My gut feeling would be something along the lines of XFR still working with a custom overclock.. Or is it under wraps?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Custom XFR sounds great!

I did use zen states for a period when I was getting to grips with pstate/manual ratio & C-states. Worked well.

However I found from my testing that performance was slightly less than when overclocking with the BIOS. I have seen others say the opposite though. 

Great software and I'd be interested in testing the custom XFR if it will work with the Crosshair VI


----------



## morecs

External XFR sounds extremely interesting.

thanks as always elmor


----------



## shalafi

Still using ZenStates and pre-ordered the 2700x, so thanks for keeping it up-to-date  The future changelog looks promising, especially the XFR bit.


----------



## BoMbY

What the app really needs is a "reset all values to default" option.


----------



## TwoBeers

Is it "External" or "Eternal" XFR? 

Anyway, an XFR that is working with OC would be awesome .. 4GHz on 1 or 2 Cores isn't a big deal for any Ryzen.


----------



## elmor

chakku said:


> Do you have a link to a post or something to elaborate on what Eternal XFR is? My gut feeling would be something along the lines of XFR still working with a custom overclock.. Or is it under wraps?





TwoBeers said:


> Is it "External" or "Eternal" XFR?
> 
> Anyway, an XFR that is working with OC would be awesome .. 4GHz on 1 or 2 Cores isn't a big deal for any Ryzen.



As written, Eternal XFR. More info after the Ryzen 2/C7H embargo is up.




BoMbY said:


> What the app really needs is a "reset all values to default" option.



Reset to whatever the BIOS settings are? That's doable.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Reset to whatever the BIOS settings are? That's doable.


Yes, that's what I'm thinking about.

Right now you have to remember the default values, and you can't, for example, easily switch back to default XFR behavior, when you have booted with overclocked settings. It would probably be even more helpful if you could also save different profiles.


----------



## elmor

BoMbY said:


> Yes, that's what I'm thinking about.
> 
> Right now you have to remember the default values, and you can't, for example, easily switch back to default XFR behavior, when you have booted with overclocked settings. It would probably be even more helpful if you could also save different profiles.


Going back to defaults with XFR without a reboot is not possible, after entering "OC Mode" there's no way back.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Going back to defaults with XFR without a reboot is not possible, after entering "OC Mode" there's no way back.


I haven't tried it yet, but there is bit 25 of MSRC001_0015 for example:



> CpbDis: core performance boost disable. Read-write. Reset: 0. 0=CPB is requested to be enabled.
> 1=CPB is disabled. Specifies whether core performance boost is requested to be enabled or disabled. If
> core performance boost is disabled while a core is in a boosted P-state, the core automatically transitions
> to the highest performance non-boosted P-state.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Elmor,

Remember it does this:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=153689&thumb=1

When trying to start it for the first time (after passing UAC) on my system. If I start it a second time, it's fine. I mentioned it some time back, you said you knew what it was.

Would love to see a way to start when Windows does BUT not apply the settings when it starts (basically start and stay resident), I know that's counter-intuitive, but I'd like to have it ready so I can apply a PState OC as needed, and then a way to "deactivate the OC/return to defaults" as well. Might also be neat to have an import/export for settings, and maybe even a couple 3 "profile slots" for a few different PState Settings. Edit: If going back to defaults isn't possible without a reboot, would have a profile that more or less just had your default PState Settings set and being able to activate/load it be a workaround for that issue?

Thanks for still working on this Elmor, a lot of us love it!


----------



## elmor

Need a few beta testers

ZenStates 0.3.6689

- Pinnacle Ridge support
- Performance Bias option
- Performance Enhancer option
- P0 TSC workaround option (fixes timer issues when not using HPET)
- Restore settings button
- Unclean shutdown detection (won't reload settings)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/p9x0glx5y7rksww/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6689.zip


----------



## FlanK3r

Great, I think u prefer test with Pinnacle than with Summit? My 24/7 pc is based at Summit.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Alright Elmor, I'll be testing this. Running a 2600x with C6H Bios 6101 currently. I assume PE settings activates the same one as the BIOS? Can it be turned on and off without a reboot? What do Core C6 State and Package C6 State do, I've always been curious of that?


----------



## elmor

FlanK3r said:


> Great, I think u prefer test with Pinnacle than with Summit? My 24/7 pc is based at Summit.



Summit is OK too, no difference in functionality. Performance Enhancer works on Summit as well, but the result is not as great. For example 1800X will stay at 4.1G single-threaded and 3.7G multi-threaded.




PeerlessGirl said:


> Alright Elmor, I'll be testing this. Running a 2600x with C6H Bios 6101 currently. I assume PE settings activates the same one as the BIOS? Can it be turned on and off without a reboot? What do Core C6 State and Package C6 State do, I've always been curious of that?



All settings apply on the fly. Core/Package C6 allow very low power C-states. I believe Package C6 is the same as Global C-states Control under AMD CBS.


----------



## shalafi

elmor said:


> Need a few beta testers
> 
> ZenStates 0.3.6689


A quick test from work via RDP - had to uninstall the 2.2 version service first (via the 2.2 folder's unistall.bat). No issues installing the new version, changed to PE3 (OC) on the fly, worked ok. Modified P2 state, worked ok. More tinkering when I'm home ..


----------



## scullytj

*Testing 0.3*



elmor said:


> Need a few beta testers
> 
> ZenStates 0.3.6689
> 
> - Pinnacle Ridge support
> - Performance Bias option
> - Performance Enhancer option
> - P0 TSC workaround option (fixes timer issues when not using HPET)
> - Restore settings button
> - Unclean shutdown detection (won't reload settings)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/p9x0glx5y7rksww/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6689.zip


Testing 0.3
Malwarebytes interpreted Zenstates 0.3 as malware. Had to turn MWB off to run it. 
Restore works by putting default values in P0-P2 windows;so you have to remember what your OC values are. Saw no difference in Perf. Enhancer selections. Do not use Performance Bias, Core C6-state or Package-C6-state - so no comparison. Otherwise works as before. No advantage over 0.2.2 in overclocking.


----------



## morecs

Everything working on new version.
Perf. Enhancer not doing anything for summit ridge, but I assume it's for pinnacle CPUs, so it's fine.

Elmor, any chance to add SOC voltage values in zenstates?


----------



## TwoBeers

I installed it yesterday on my 1700, OC @3.7GHz at the moment.

Works as good as 0.2.2. 

One question, what does PE Level 3 do? Can't see any difference?


----------



## Moustachos

Hey Elmor,

First I want to thank you for updating this tool, I've been using the 0.2.2 version for a couple of months because my BIOS lacks of P-STATE support (Asus X370-F Gaming) and it's really useful.

I've tested your beta and it works just fine for most of the options (didn't test Perf. Enhancer), except Performance Bias.

I ran a couple of comparative tests between 0.2.2 (with Performance Bias BIOS option) & 0.3, here are some CineBench15 results (R7 [email protected]):

*ZenStates 0.3 (Performance Bias: Disabled)*
1708 1722 1726
*ZenStates 0.3 (Performance Bias: CB15)*
1730 1731 1732
*ZenStates 0.2.2 (Performance Bias: Auto - BIOS)*
1711 1722 1728
*ZenStates 0.2.2 (Performance Bias: CB15 - BIOS)*
1764 1780 1787

So there's probably something wrong going on here, maybe some swapped bias options? CB15 bias (0.3 version) clearly doesn't have the same impact on score as BIOS's CB15 bias.

In my BIOS (4009), I have the following dropdown for Performance Bias:
- Auto
- None
- CB15
- AIDA / Geekbench
- CB11.15

Thanks if you can look into that issue, because it's really useful to be able to switch Performance Bias on the fly!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## morecs

@elmor, just had a very interesting issue using 0.3

my graphics card was acting out every time I applied my OC, my screen would start blinking, and would turn black, I would get a ton of "error initializing graphics driver" prompts in windows. was happening even after re-installing the graphics drivers (after wiping with DDU of course).

went back to 0.2.2, the problem went away.

curious.


----------



## elmor

morecs said:


> Everything working on new version.
> Perf. Enhancer not doing anything for summit ridge, but I assume it's for pinnacle CPUs, so it's fine.
> 
> Elmor, any chance to add SOC voltage values in zenstates?



The only way I'm aware of would be to directly set it on the controller, which I don't want to do.




TwoBeers said:


> I installed it yesterday on my 1700, OC @3.7GHz at the moment.
> 
> Works as good as 0.2.2.
> 
> One question, what does PE Level 3 do? Can't see any difference?



It unlocks the TDP/TDC limits of the CPU, but on Summit Ridge it doesn't have much of an impact.




Moustachos said:


> Hey Elmor,
> 
> First I want to thank you for updating this tool, I've been using the 0.2.2 version for a couple of months because my BIOS lacks of P-STATE support (Asus X370-F Gaming) and it's really useful.
> 
> I've tested your beta and it works just fine for most of the options (didn't test Perf. Enhancer), except Performance Bias.
> 
> I ran a couple of comparative tests between 0.2.2 (with Performance Bias BIOS option) & 0.3, here are some CineBench15 results (R7 [email protected]):
> 
> *ZenStates 0.3 (Performance Bias: Disabled)*
> 1708 1722 1726
> *ZenStates 0.3 (Performance Bias: CB15)*
> 1730 1731 1732
> *ZenStates 0.2.2 (Performance Bias: Auto - BIOS)*
> 1711 1722 1728
> *ZenStates 0.2.2 (Performance Bias: CB15 - BIOS)*
> 1764 1780 1787
> 
> So there's probably something wrong going on here, maybe some swapped bias options? CB15 bias (0.3 version) clearly doesn't have the same impact on score as BIOS's CB15 bias.
> 
> In my BIOS (4009), I have the following dropdown for Performance Bias:
> - Auto
> - None
> - CB15
> - AIDA / Geekbench
> - CB11.15
> 
> Thanks if you can look into that issue, because it's really useful to be able to switch Performance Bias on the fly!
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks, seems the settings are not applying like they should.




morecs said:


> @elmor, just had a very interesting issue using 0.3
> 
> my graphics card was acting out every time I applied my OC, my screen would start blinking, and would turn black, I would get a ton of "error initializing graphics driver" prompts in windows. was happening even after re-installing the graphics drivers (after wiping with DDU of course).
> 
> went back to 0.2.2, the problem went away.
> 
> curious.



Did you uncheck the P0 TSC workaround checkbox?


----------



## elmor

ZenStates 0.3.6691

- Performance Bias option fixed?
- P0 TSC workaround fixed?

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jp15mb12vdrefo/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6691.zip


----------



## PeerlessGirl

morecs said:


> @elmor, just had a very interesting issue using 0.3
> 
> my graphics card was acting out every time I applied my OC, my screen would start blinking, and would turn black, I would get a ton of "error initializing graphics driver" prompts in windows. was happening even after re-installing the graphics drivers (after wiping with DDU of course).
> 
> went back to 0.2.2, the problem went away.
> 
> curious.


I had this same issue trying to apply OC's with Zenstates. Also, Elmor, would it be possible to add the other PE levels into ZenStates, not just PE3? PE3 is the one I have the most stability issues with (windows won't boot if I use it from the bios) and PE4 pushes too much voltage. I tend to run with PE2, but PE1/PE2 aren't available in ZenStates.


----------



## Moustachos

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.3.6691
> 
> - Performance Bias option fixed?
> - P0 TSC workaround fixed?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jp15mb12vdrefo/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6691.zip


Thanks for looking into it so quickly, however this fix doesn't work for me.


----------



## Tamalero

Hi Elmor,

Any improvements for us with threadripper and/or old Summit Ridge?

Or should we avoid this new version?


----------



## elmor

Moustachos said:


> Thanks for looking into it so quickly, however this fix doesn't work for me.



Did you first uninstall the old service (uninstall.bat)?




PeerlessGirl said:


> I had this same issue trying to apply OC's with Zenstates. Also, Elmor, would it be possible to add the other PE levels into ZenStates, not just PE3? PE3 is the one I have the most stability issues with (windows won't boot if I use it from the bios) and PE4 pushes too much voltage. I tend to run with PE2, but PE1/PE2 aren't available in ZenStates.



Yes, it will be in the next release.




Tamalero said:


> Hi Elmor,
> 
> Any improvements for us with threadripper and/or old Summit Ridge?
> 
> Or should we avoid this new version?



Smarter recovery (detects unclean shutdown) and Performance Bias.


----------



## Moustachos

elmor said:


> Did you first uninstall the old service (uninstall.bat)?


Yes I did.

But while looking into it I saw something weird: even if the archive matches the new version number (0.3.6691), when you unzip it and look at the AsusZenStates.exe details it still shows up as 0.3.6689, last modified on 24th February.

So I'm wondering if it's just a Windows bug or maybe you didn't ship the right version? (that would explain the ineffective fix )


----------



## elmor

Moustachos said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> But while looking into it I saw something weird: even if the archive matches the new version number (0.3.6691), when you unzip it and look at the AsusZenStates.exe details it still shows up as 0.3.6689, last modified on 24th February.
> 
> So I'm wondering if it's just a Windows bug or maybe you didn't ship the right version? (that would explain the ineffective fix )



Ah, yes. Was still the old version, re-uploaded now  http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jp15mb12vdrefo/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6691.zip


----------



## mtrai

@elmor once again a BIG THANKS for this.


----------



## Moustachos

elmor said:


> Ah, yes. Was still the old version, re-uploaded now  http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jp15mb12vdrefo/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6691.zip


This time it works like a charm, big thanks 

*Asus ZenStates 0.3.6691 (Performance Bias: Disabled)*
1720 1724 1726

*Asus ZenStates 0.3.6691 (Performance Bias: CineBench 15)*
1781 1782 1778

Just a small question: is there a difference between the default "Disabled" bias and my BIOS's "Auto"? (I'm asking because I also have a "None" bias in my BIOS)


----------



## Tamalero

elmor said:


> Ah, yes. Was still the old version, re-uploaded now  http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jp15mb12vdrefo/ASUS ZenStates 0.3.6691.zip


Hey Elmor, getting a few errors.
Uninstalled the older version, ran new version.. but getting this..








0.2.2 version worked fine with no issues.

Windows 10 x64
32GB ram 3066
Threadripper 1950X
Asus X399 Prime
Gigabyte Gaming G1 1070GTX

*edit*
It seems it was my firewall somehow blocking the service from installing, whitelisted the entire directory and now runs. but the overclock does not work. I'm going to keep testing and see what is going on.

*edit2*

I tried all settings, all variants, all options. Something is wrong with version .3
It just simply doesn't apply the settings.
I think on run, a screen shows an error when running one of the other executable, but closes too fast to read what it is.
Doesn't help that the logs shows correct installation and the other is a bit too cryptic for me.

But as far I know, doesn't matter if I run it in "no signature mode", administrator mode, apply, etc.. Always does standard behavior.

Back to .2.2 and working fine so far.


----------



## Moustachos

Tamalero said:


> Hey Elmor, getting a few errors.
> Uninstalled the older version, ran new version.. but getting this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.2.2 version worked fine with no issues.
> 
> Windows 10 x64
> 32GB ram 3066
> Threadripper 1950X
> Asus X399 Prime
> Gigabyte Gaming G1 1070GTX
> 
> *edit*
> It seems it was my firewall somehow blocking the service from installing, whitelisted the entire directory and now runs. but the overclock does not work. I'm going to keep testing and see what is going on.
> 
> *edit2*
> 
> I tried all settings, all variants, all options. Something is wrong with version .3
> It just simply doesn't apply the settings.
> I think on run, a screen shows an error when running one of the other executable, but closes too fast to read what it is.
> Doesn't help that the logs shows correct installation and the other is a bit too cryptic for me.
> 
> But as far I know, doesn't matter if I run it in "no signature mode", administrator mode, apply, etc.. Always does standard behavior.
> 
> Back to .2.2 and working fine so far.


That's weird, 0.3 works just fine for me :thinking:


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

*Similar issue*



Moustachos said:


> That's weird, 0.3 works just fine for me :thinking:


I've got a very similar situation with both of the 0.3 versions using the latest windows 10 and is a fresh install too as I only re-installed the other day and 0.2.2 works fine! I currently have a R7 1700 but am updating it to the R7 2700X today so would like to get it up and running myself for the added features rather than using a modded BIOS as my strix X370-F doesn't have some of the CH6 features unlocked. It's the AsusZsSrv.exe that seems to be the issue, I get no other notifications from Bitdefender or the likes so is a mystery! I'm enclosing a pic to show the error I get as it's a bit different to the above one but might shed a little more light?

EDIT:- I managed to get it working, strangely even though i'd ran the uninstaller multiple times it wasn't until I used the installer from the 0.3 versions that it fully uninstalled the file inquestion and allowed me to run and install ZS 0.3.6691 so will test it out properly later when I get my R7 2700X.

EDIT 2:- After testing with my R7 1700 I seem to have issues with the same settings I used in 0.2.2. Basically what happens is the screen will flicker to black and keep doing it, if I manage to get over to restart the PC it goes into a kind of weird loop where it hangs at a black screen for a while, then shows the cursor followed by the startup screen, then goes to the desktop and loops back in to the black screen etc again and the only way out of it is to hard reset my PC so i'm fortunate for the newly added feature where it won't boot up previous ZS settings if not shut down correctly! Any ideas on this at all as my system is stable otherwise and can easily OC to 3.9Ghz and I only OC to 3.7Ghz so as not to push it, my RAM runs along fine at a 3200Mhz setting too althogh as it's using D.O.C.P it's pushing the BCLK to 109.? which shouldn't be an issue as it should be an external BCLK generator being a strix X370-F motherboard.


----------



## stewwy

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I've got a very similar situation with both of the 0.3 versions using the latest windows 10 and is a fresh install too as I only re-installed the other day and 0.2.2 works fine! I currently have a R7 1700 but am updating it to the R7 2700X today so would like to get it up and running myself for the added features rather than using a modded BIOS as my strix X370-F doesn't have some of the CH6 features unlocked. It's the AsusZsSrv.exe that seems to be the issue, I get no other notifications from Bitdefender or the likes so is a mystery! I'm enclosing a pic to show the error I get as it's a bit different to the above one but might shed a little more light?
> 
> EDIT:- I managed to get it working, strangely even though i'd ran the uninstaller multiple times it wasn't until I used the installer from the 0.3 versions that it fully uninstalled the file inquestion and allowed me to run and install ZS 0.3.6691 so will test it out properly later when I get my R7 2700X.
> 
> EDIT 2:- After testing with my R7 1700 I seem to have issues with the same settings I used in 0.2.2. Basically what happens is the screen will flicker to black and keep doing it, if I manage to get over to restart the PC it goes into a kind of weird loop where it hangs at a black screen for a while, then shows the cursor followed by the startup screen, then goes to the desktop and loops back in to the black screen etc again and the only way out of it is to hard reset my PC so i'm fortunate for the newly added feature where it won't boot up previous ZS settings if not shut down correctly! Any ideas on this at all as my system is stable otherwise and can easily OC to 3.9Ghz and I only OC to 3.7Ghz so as not to push it, my RAM runs along fine at a 3200Mhz setting too althogh as it's using D.O.C.P it's pushing the BCLK to 109.? which shouldn't be an issue as it should be an external BCLK generator being a strix X370-F motherboard.


Did you got to properties and unblock the zip before you did anything? That has caused problems for me in the past


----------



## lagrange101

Similar issues on my side: weird screen flicker and loops to startup screen. This does only happen if I switch to Performance Bias for Cinebench 15. With "Disabled" (and PB in the BIOS at "Auto") ZenStates 0.3.6691 works smoothly like 0.2.2 over the last year. 

Running a R7 1800X with 6101 BIOS...and love to see ZenStates 1.0 coming!


----------



## mtrai

@elmor Just some feedback and a bit of a question when you get a chance. I actually never used zenstates with my 1700X however I recently got a 2700X and using it on my C6H board. Any once again a BIG THANK you for this. Works like a charm.

Hopeing you can explain this to me. Once I stated using ZS with my 2700 on manual overclocking in HWinfo my CPU Core VOltage SVI2 TFN stays locked..however now my VCORE from the ITE IT8665E thing now works. My vcore will actually drop down to about .6 volts and my temps are reflecting that...so is my Vcore the correct voltage now? See pic. Also Cpu-Z and Aida are all reflecting this Vcore changing from idle to max. No I ran these individually so no conflicts to verify as I know using multiple programs like this can cause sensor errors.


----------



## Tamalero

Update on my issues, managed to finally install and now SOMETIMES the settings are set.
But the settings are NOT SAVED despite clicking "Start with system" and "apply at start".


Full list of issues:

On reboot, program asks for admin rights on start (seems like its stuck in an installation loop despite saying it installed properly?) - .2.2 doesn't do this.
On Reboot and on program close-restart, all settings are set back to default. Including the "cheeked" settings.
Performance Bias sometimes doesn't do anything(seems random, if the P0 states work, bias does work, and if p0 states work, bias doesnt work).
When setting a custom Core voltage, it keeps saying that the number is "value was either too large or too small for a uint64". Despite changing just one number. (Example, 2.2 worked fine with V1.22000 - New version says "value is either too large or to small" if I change the selectable 1.22500V to 1.22000V) Infact, changing ANY setting by hand, yields the error, even if I write a number that is in the list.


----------



## VincAlastor

*feature request: simple intelligent throttling*

thank you very much for ZenStates!

i also have to confirm the flickering problem on prime x370-pro.

as feature request for gamer and video renderer it would be really nice to get intelligent throttling. i mean a simple task if P0 reachs temp XX fall back to P1 until temperature -XX. another missing ryzen feature is the well known avx offset, but i think thats more complex to realize. So i hope you could integrate the throttling feature - it's annoying to switch between gaming (max single thread) and renderer (max multi thread) profiles.


----------



## dspx

Firstly, thanks for this very useful util.
Secondly, I want to report a problem with P0 voltage, I had to set it to 1.10625 in order to achieve 1.25 V in HWiNFO (SVI2 TFN).

*/EDIT*
My apologies, it was due to a forgotten multiplier setting in the BIOS. I experienced the flickering problem once I booted back though, but after a reset it's currently fine. Will report if happens again.


----------



## TwoBeers

@elmor:
Are you now allowed to elaborate more about "Eternal XFR"?


----------



## dspx

I had to unistall this because it gave me random black screens. I hope a new version will take care of that.

Btw. I use an RX560D on Win8.1 (Crimson 17.7.2)


----------



## elmor

ZenStates 0.4.6698 

- Hopefully fixed the "black screen"/flickering issues
- Removed TSC P0 fix option (always enabled)
- Added Q-Code temp display option (shows Tdie on the debug display)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3n5h1r4tnv9hsm/ASUS ZenStates 0.4.6698.zip

I simplified the way it deals with the service, you now need to make sure it's installed/started manually using the included .bat files. When upgrading, first remove the previous service first by running uninstall.bat.


----------



## gupsterg

elmor said:


> - Added Q-Code temp display option (shows Tdie on the debug display)


NICE  , just waiting for a P95 run to finish and trying this on C6H  .

*** edit ***

Works like a charm  . Only snag was I needed to make service Automatic rather than Automatic (Delayed). Otherwise I had app stated service not started, when set as below.



Spoiler














Not applying OC via app, still using UEFI as that is my preference.


----------



## dspx

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.4.6698
> 
> - Hopefully fixed the "black screen"/flickering issues
> - Removed TSC P0 fix option (always enabled)
> - Added Q-Code temp display option (shows Tdie on the debug display)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3n5h1r4tnv9hsm/ASUS ZenStates 0.4.6698.zip
> 
> I simplified the way it deals with the service, you now need to make sure it's installed/started manually using the included .bat files. When upgrading, first remove the previous service first by running uninstall.bat.


Working fine so far, no flickering problems.

The program freezes if you run it manually, overloads single core. When you run it as admin it works fine.


----------



## elmor

dspx said:


> Working fine so far, no flickering problems.
> 
> The program freezes if you run it manually, overloads single core. When you run it as admin it works fine.


AsusZenStates.exe?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.4.6698
> 
> - Hopefully fixed the "black screen"/flickering issues
> - Removed TSC P0 fix option (always enabled)
> - Added Q-Code temp display option (shows Tdie on the debug display)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3n5h1r4tnv9hsm/ASUS ZenStates 0.4.6698.zip
> 
> I simplified the way it deals with the service, you now need to make sure it's installed/started manually using the included .bat files. When upgrading, first remove the previous service first by running uninstall.bat.


Black screens have now gone my end for certain. I did have to follow what Gupsterg had to do and change the service startup of AsusZsSvr/Asus ZenStates from Automatic (Delayed) to just Plain automatic in services to make it all work properly but can now confirm my initial overclock of 4.1Ghz on R7 2700 is stable so i'm now happier I can run it with the energy saving features running too. Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Just an update  .

Using 4.0GHz 3400MHz C15 OC profile in UEFI, UEFI 6101 C6H, W7P x64, but having ZenStates to have Q-CODE as TDIE is functioning as it should for me . :heart: using this new feature Elmor! :thumb: . Tested so far ~2hrs RB stress mode, ~2hrs HCI v6.0 and Y-Cruncher 0.7.5.9481 ~2hrs.


----------



## dspx

elmor said:


> AsusZenStates.exe?


Hmm, I can't replicate that now, will keep you posted.


----------



## morecs

@elmor, any news on XFR control?


----------



## lagrange101

Indeed the flicker screens are gone, Performance Bias is switched on and off - and the Q-Code showing the TDIE is cool! Thanks for working on it!


----------



## AmxdPt

Hi there, 
Ran the install.bat and start.bat
The service doesn't seem to start.

Anyone with the same issue?0

Thanks

EDIT:
fixed it by having it on another hard drive other than the system one


----------



## Syldon

I tried this today for the first time. I like the idea of the temp being displayed on the qcode error output. I also couldn't get it to run.

I have 3 drives. I tried on all three. I have windows defender and firewall runniing. I did unblock the zip before I extracted it. Am I missing something?


----------



## elmor

Syldon said:


> I tried this today for the first time. I like the idea of the temp being displayed on the qcode error output. I also couldn't get it to run.
> 
> I have 3 drives. I tried on all three. I have windows defender and firewall runniing. I did unblock the zip before I extracted it. Am I missing something?



You need to run the .bat files as Administrator.


----------



## Syldon

elmor said:


> You need to run the .bat files as Administrator.




DOH! thanks


----------



## Tamalero

Thanks elmor, it seems its finally working for me. I hope it restarts correctly on reboot now.



Question, what does the "Qcode temp display" works for?

Does this replace the Asus's QCODE leds with the current temps?


----------



## elmor

Tamalero said:


> Thanks elmor, it seems its finally working for me. I hope it restarts correctly on reboot now.
> 
> 
> 
> Question, what does the "Qcode temp display" works for?
> 
> Does this replace the Asus's QCODE leds with the current temps?



Yes, it displays the current CPU temperature on the Q-code display while in the OS.


----------



## Tamalero

elmor said:


> Yes, it displays the current CPU temperature on the Q-code display while in the OS.


Hi Elmor,
Is there any chance you can also set up the temp to be displayed by the ZenStates taskbar icon?

Id love to consolidate now that the damn CoreTemp is not working properly with the latest windows patch.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Yes, it displays the current CPU temperature on the Q-code display while in the OS.


So nice of a feature thanks @elmor !!!

Wish it could be implemented in the bios....a nice use for the q-code display. I know some other ASUS motherboards do this on this already.


----------



## Tamalero

Hi Elmor!

I noticed some odd behavior that I'm not sure if its my motherboard's latest bios update (603 with AGESA 1.0.0.5)
or the program.

At random intervals, the voltage is not what its set.

Example.. sometimes I set it to 1.25V and I see hwinfo that the motherboard is only delivering 1.22V

So I had to up the voltage to 1.265V in the program and the meter displayed that the mobo was delivering 1.25V .

Now, I just rebooted.. and now the voltages seem to be exactly what they are set.

As soon I opened the program, I seen it delivering 1.265V. So I drew back to 1.25V and it seems to be displaying correctly 1.25V.


I now wonder if this is the cause of the instability I'm seeing, the mobo , or the program and not my processor.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

AmxdPt said:


> Hi there,
> Ran the install.bat and start.bat
> The service doesn't seem to start.
> 
> Anyone with the same issue?0
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> fixed it by having it on another hard drive other than the system one


Huh, in my case I had to move it TO the system drive, and that fixed it. Thought to try it after I saw your post.


----------



## morecs

@elmor

so, any info on "eternal" XFR? or are you still under some kind of embargo?


----------



## elmor

Tamalero said:


> Hi Elmor,
> Is there any chance you can also set up the temp to be displayed by the ZenStates taskbar icon?
> 
> Id love to consolidate now that the damn CoreTemp is not working properly with the latest windows patch.



Sure, I'll add it in next release.




Tamalero said:


> Hi Elmor!
> 
> I noticed some odd behavior that I'm not sure if its my motherboard's latest bios update (603 with AGESA 1.0.0.5)
> or the program.
> 
> At random intervals, the voltage is not what its set.
> 
> Example.. sometimes I set it to 1.25V and I see hwinfo that the motherboard is only delivering 1.22V
> 
> So I had to up the voltage to 1.265V in the program and the meter displayed that the mobo was delivering 1.25V .
> 
> Now, I just rebooted.. and now the voltages seem to be exactly what they are set.
> 
> As soon I opened the program, I seen it delivering 1.265V. So I drew back to 1.25V and it seems to be displaying correctly 1.25V.
> 
> 
> I now wonder if this is the cause of the instability I'm seeing, the mobo , or the program and not my processor.



Which value are you looking at?




morecs said:


> @elmor
> 
> so, any info on "eternal" XFR? or are you still under some kind of embargo?



It's already there, Performance Enhancer Level 3 option. Eternal XFR was The Stilt's name for it.


----------



## elmor

ZenStates 0.5.6706

- Not tested on an actual AM4/TR4 system, might not work at all
- Added an option to enable/disable Core Performance Boost (also disables XFR)
- Hopefully solved issues with corrupt configuration files for good (service unable to start)
- Fixed a bug on high thread count CPUs
- Notification icon should now show current CPU temperature

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3783i05sops366l/ASUS_ZenStates_0.5.6706.zip


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.5.6706
> 
> - Not tested on an actual AM4/TR4 system, might not work at all
> - Added an option to enable/disable Core Performance Boost (also disables XFR)
> - Hopefully solved issues with corrupt configuration files for good (service unable to start)
> - Fixed a bug on high thread count CPUs
> - Notification icon should now show current CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3783i05sops366l/ASUS_ZenStates_0.5.6706.zip


Just install it and all seems to be working fine. C6H WifI 1700X Temp shows in tray.


----------



## soru

Hello,
Ryzen 1700, C6H, Bios 6101 beta. Haven't tried previous versions of ZenStates.
What I did:
1) cleared cmos
2) installed and openeded ZenStates 0.5.6706 as Administrator
3)opened HW64 and that scared me a bit, rechecked bios - everything is on auto. 
4) after restart I have to install zenstates service again in order to open app

attached are screenshots from HW. core vid, core voltage min and max readings... is it bios bug or zenstates? 

5) installed and opened zenstates again (can't open zenstates after restart without installing it again as message "zenstates service is not running" pops up), applied settings in attached screenshot but nothing changed in hw64 readings oO

Any thoghts?

Update: Bios reads core clock as 3000mhz while in windows (hw64) its 3200mhz
Update #2: changed bios settings AI OC - Manual and turned off c-states. Now reported voltage and core speed in hw64 and zenstate p0 is the same but p1 and p2 does not work
Update #3: p1 and p2 working - powerplan..... T.T


----------



## Tamalero

elmor said:


> Sure, I'll add it in next release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which value are you looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already there, Performance Enhancer Level 3 option. Eternal XFR was The Stilt's name for it.


VID and VCORE (VID, Cpu Core Voltage)

VID seems to show correctly. CPU core voltage is a bit higher at 1.269V when setting at 1.25V

When the issue was happening, had a 1.25V set, and got 1.22V on VID and 1.24V on Vcore voltage.

Things seems normal now.


----------



## khaela

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.5.6706
> 
> - Not tested on an actual AM4/TR4 system, might not work at all
> - Added an option to enable/disable Core Performance Boost (also disables XFR)
> - Hopefully solved issues with corrupt configuration files for good (service unable to start)
> - Fixed a bug on high thread count CPUs
> - Notification icon should now show current CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3783i05sops366l/ASUS_ZenStates_0.5.6706.zip



Thanks... great work!!!


----------



## soru

Zenstates (latest ver.) autostart function works after installing chipset drivers from AMD site.


----------



## VincAlastor

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.5.6706
> 
> - Not tested on an actual AM4/TR4 system, might not work at all
> - Added an option to enable/disable Core Performance Boost (also disables XFR)
> - Hopefully solved issues with corrupt configuration files for good (service unable to start)
> - Fixed a bug on high thread count CPUs
> - Notification icon should now show current CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3783i05sops366l/ASUS_ZenStates_0.5.6706.zip



settings will not load on start (prime x370-pro; R7 1700)


----------



## VincAlastor

soru said:


> Zenstates (latest ver.) autostart function works after installing chipset drivers from AMD site.



Do you mean re-installing? because i have installed latest chipset driver from AMD site


----------



## soru

It seems it worked only once after installing chipset drivers.... after another restart I still keep getting this errormessage


----------



## Moustachos

@elmor: settings won't apply on startup on my system with latest version (0.5.6706), while it worked just fine with 0.4.6698. However, if I open up ZenStates then press "Apply", I get my overclock back (until the next restart).



Any thoughts? (running it on X370-F Gaming with R7 1700)


----------



## dspx

Moustachos said:


> @*elmor* : settings won't apply on startup on my system with latest version (0.5.6706), while it worked just fine with 0.4.6698. However, if I open up ZenStates then press "Apply", I get my overclock back (until the next restart).


Same here, I had to uninstall it because the voltage was too high at system start, only when I hit "Apply" it worked properly.


----------



## soru

dspx said:


> Same here, I had to uninstall it because the voltage was too high at system start, only when I hit "Apply" it worked properly.


what were your bios settings while using zenstates?


----------



## dspx

soru said:


> what were your bios settings while using zenstates?


vcore at auto, multiplier at auto.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've had minor issues, 

1. not restoring on restart (even after uninstalling and re-installing) I either get service not running error or not a clean shutdown error

2. performance enhancer 1 and 2 does nothing (may be because my board doesn't support it) level 3 works great but I lose my 4.35 peak single core clock

3. randomly just fails to apply settings... I think the most bizarre instance of this was one core got stuck at 4.29 but all others were at 2.2 no matter what the load

I went back to using precision boost overdrive in my bios for now.... this may just be an issue with incompatibility with my board since I am running an ASUS TUF B350m plus gaming...probably needed an x370/470 model.


----------



## gupsterg

ZenStates 0.4.6698 been sweet on R7 1800X+C6H, only used to enable set Q-Code display as TDIE. OC/MOBO set via UEFI.

Doing the same now on C7H.

@elmor is there a Linux version?

*** edit ***

Paging @r4m0n, just wondering if you have time to update your Linux version of app?


----------



## Formula350

*Vendor-agnostic support?*

I take it that this will never be a universal Ryzen program that works on any motherboard, is that correct?  While I know there has been K17TK, but I'm always of the mind of "the more, the merrier", so having another option for PState adjustments in Windows (particularly one made by an English speaker to allow for easier conveyance of issues) would definitely be nice. 

Even if just a purely stripped down version that only provided PState adjustment and Tdie readout to the tasktray icon, leaving the additional features for ASUS boards (PB2 stuff, QCode LED temp, etc since those would obviously be specific to those systems anyhow), would be quite welcomed. 
At least in my opinion









If not, shouldn't it belong in the Motherboard forum since it's ASUS-Specific?


----------



## Mercury92

I tried to get in running on Gigabyte X370 K7 and then I realized


----------



## Flash831

Have tested this on Ryzen 3 2200G, but the CPU does not seem to be supported. Is it possible to fix that?


----------



## orava

Anyone else with Asus x370-pro MOBO? I have 2700X and latest bios 4011. With default bios settings, only Idle voltage matches with P0 voltage in zenstates. But when stressed with cpu-z or CB15 or anything, it gets lowered about 0.15 voltage, I guess this is called vdrop. I figured out that this happened because LLC. I had to change LLC from BIOS from Auto to Level 5. Only this way P0 voltage in zenstates = same voltage in Idle and stressed.

So I was able to fix that one with LLC = level 5.
But I have another problem, I can't get P1 and P2 to work. Mhz drops just fine from 4.15 Ghz -> 2.0 Ghz, but voltage does not drop. Anyone know a fix to this? I have tried a lot of things without success.

Edit: Just to mention, I ran 1700X and 4008 bios long time with zenstates 2.1 and it worked flawlessly since beginning and all P states worked fine with zenstates. Before I swapped 1700X -> 2700X, I updated BIOS from 4008 to 4011.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

orava said:


> Anyone else with Asus x370-pro MOBO? I have 2700X and latest bios 4011. With default bios settings, only Idle voltage matches with P0 voltage in zenstates. But when stressed with cpu-z or CB15 or anything, it gets lowered about 0.15 voltage, I guess this is called vdrop. I figured out that this happened because LLC. I had to change LLC from BIOS from Auto to Level 5. Only this way P0 voltage in zenstates = same voltage in Idle and stressed.
> 
> So I was able to fix that one with LLC = level 5.
> But I have another problem, I can't get P1 and P2 to work. Mhz drops just fine from 4.15 Ghz -> 2.0 Ghz, but voltage does not drop. Anyone know a fix to this? I have tried a lot of things without success.
> 
> Edit: Just to mention, I ran 1700X and 4008 bios long time with zenstates 2.1 and it worked flawlessly since beginning and all P states worked fine with zenstates. Before I swapped 1700X -> 2700X, I updated BIOS from 4008 to 4011.


I've had similar troubles with zenstates on 2700x.... but honestly, I've found that I get best overall performance by just enabling precision boost overdrive and letting it handle itself.... assuming of coarse that the cooler is up to the task.


----------



## orava

Minotaurtoo said:


> I've had similar troubles with zenstates on 2700x.... but honestly, I've found that I get best overall performance by just enabling precision boost overdrive and letting it handle itself.... assuming of coarse that the cooler is up to the task.


I have cheap cooler and XFR caps to 3,85 Ghz with all cores. So it is too "soft". If I enable precision boost overdrive (where you need to press accept in BIOS...), it gets to 4Ghz, but voltages goes over 1.5 then with single core regarding hwInfo64. I'm not sure if it is healty for my processor to get over 1.5v voltages. Also temperatures goes really high.

Thats why I feel like with cheap cooler, manual clock feels better. This way I know that my CPU will get 1.325V all the time and clock stays at 4.1Ghz which is pretty decent I guess.

I might buy AIO water cooling at some point and then I will probaly switch back to XFR + precision boost overdrive.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

orava said:


> I have cheap cooler and XFR caps to 3,85 Ghz with all cores. So it is too "soft". If I enable precision boost overdrive (where you need to press accept in BIOS...), it gets to 4Ghz, but voltages goes over 1.5 then with single core regarding hwInfo64. I'm not sure if it is healty for my processor to get over 1.5v voltages. Also temperatures goes really high.
> 
> Thats why I feel like with cheap cooler, manual clock feels better. This way I know that my CPU will get 1.325V all the time and clock stays at 4.1Ghz which is pretty decent I guess.
> 
> I might buy AIO water cooling at some point and then I will probaly switch back to XFR + precision boost overdrive.


yeah, in that situation you probably are better off : ) my cooler is so extreme I feel silly... it really is a waste to not have my gpu in the loop.


----------



## Tyrluk

@elmor - thanks for making this updated version! I am using it with a C6H and 2700X.

One issue I am having with v0.5.6706 is that settings are not saved and applied when I reboot. All I am changing is 'Perf Enhancer' to 'Level 2'. I have 'Start with system' and 'Apply at start' checked.

I'll reboot my system, see that ZenStates has started, but when I open it up the Perf Enhancer is 'Disabled'

Any hints on how to get it to stick?


----------



## elmor

ZenStates 0.6.6719

- Hopefully fixed the issue with settings not applying at start
- Untested Raven Ridge support
- Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments
- Tray icon shows CPU temperature

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6cs8ldpt5t8961b/ASUS ZenStates 0.6.6719.zip


----------



## mtrai

@elmor When you get a chance, could you provide a little more info on using this "Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments" in zen states? Thanks a lot. I have pretty much left the dividers alone in the bios.


----------



## mtrai

@elmor

A few issues I think in ZS 0.6.6719

It no longer auto-starts.

It does not remember any settings. ie have to re-tick q-code, start with system and apply at start.

It does not remember any p=states you have set.

It does work though if you manually run the start batch file on each restart then can run the ZS app and apply the changes.

And thanks again for this wonderful program.


----------



## elmor

mtrai said:


> @elmor When you get a chance, could you provide a little more info on using this "Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments" in zen states? Thanks a lot. I have pretty much left the dividers alone in the bios.


The CPU Ratio on Ryzen CPUs are calculated as Ratio = FID/divider, or 0.25*fid/(did*0.125) without simplification. By default on 1800X/2700X the P0 state is using a divider of 4, which means each step is 0.25x. By changing the divider you can change the granularity. For example using a divider of 10 would give you 0.1x steps.




mtrai said:


> @elmor
> 
> A few issues I think in ZS 0.6.6719
> 
> It no longer auto-starts.
> 
> It does not remember any settings. ie have to re-tick q-code, start with system and apply at start.
> 
> It does not remember any p=states you have set.
> 
> It does work though if you manually run the start batch file on each restart then can run the ZS app and apply the changes.
> 
> And thanks again for this wonderful program.


Forgot to mention I made a change to the way Apply works. It doesn't save the settings anymore after pressing Apply. You need to press Save after in order to keep your settings. Does it work after doing this? In the next version I'll try to make it more obvious that you need to press Save to store the settings.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Forgot to mention I made a change to the way Apply works. It doesn't save the settings anymore after pressing Apply. You need to press Save after in order to keep your settings. Does it work after doing this? In the next version I'll try to make it more obvious that you need to press Save to store the settings.


When you click save it does indeed save the Q-code, Start with System, Apply at start, this way also starts the service....however

I redid it all just to make sure...it does not remember P0 state multiplier.


----------



## elmor

mtrai said:


> When you click save it does indeed save the Q-code, Start with System, Apply at start, this way also starts the service....however
> 
> I redid it all just to make sure...it does not remember P0 state multiplier.



And you first pressed Apply, then Save? It will only save the currently applied settings.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> And you first pressed Apply, then Save? It will only save the currently applied settings.


Scratch that...maybe I hit save before apply...just rebooted and it works. I guess you might want to say something like change your settings first, click apply, then click save...with this version. Not your fault at all...I think was changing things and hitting save before apply.

WHen you get a chance could you give us a short explanation on the core divider option. Info is sparse on it.

Still great work.


----------



## elmor

mtrai said:


> Scratch that...maybe I hit save before apply...just rebooted and it works. I guess you might want to say something like change your settings first, click apply, then click save...with this version. Not your fault at all...I think was changing things and hitting save before apply.
> 
> WHen you get a chance could you give us a short explanation on the core divider option. Info is sparse on it.
> 
> Still great work.


Great, as mentioned I'll try to make that clearer. The explanation on how the divider works was added to my previous post.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Great, as mentioned I'll try to make that clearer. The explanation on how the divider works was added to my previous post.


Thanks I think I get it...a new shiny then play around this weekend.


----------



## Tamalero

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.6.6719
> 
> - Hopefully fixed the issue with settings not applying at start
> - Untested Raven Ridge support
> - Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments
> - Tray icon shows CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6cs8ldpt5t8961b/ASUS ZenStates 0.6.6719.zip


Much appreciated Elmor! will try it this weekend.


----------



## Moustachos

Hey @elmor, thanks again for all the work you're doing.


I gave 0.6.6719 a try and unfortunately it still won't apply my overclock on system startup :sadsmiley

I changed all the settings I needed, then pressed "Apply", then "Save" like you suggested to @mtrai but after the reboot it's just back to stock frequency (ZenStates still displays the appropriate p-states though)


Any ideas?


Back to 0.4.6698 for now :thumb:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well the performance enhancer quit working for me... oh well... my board wasn't supposed to support that anyway I don't think, but the last version the level 3 option would actually work... still it's a great little tool for a quick in OS overclock, thanks millions.


----------



## Tyrluk

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.6.6719
> 
> - Hopefully fixed the issue with settings not applying at start
> - Untested Raven Ridge support
> - Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments
> - Tray icon shows CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6cs8ldpt5t8961b/ASUS ZenStates 0.6.6719.zip


Thanks for the quick update, @elmor!

Unfortunately my settings are still not saving with v0.6.6719. I tried multiple times between reboots and did the 'Apply' then 'Save' that you recommended as well. ZenStates settings are all at default when system reboots.


----------



## mtrai

Moustachos said:


> Hey @elmor, thanks again for all the work you're doing.
> 
> 
> I gave 0.6.6719 a try and unfortunately it still won't apply my overclock on system startup :sadsmiley
> 
> I changed all the settings I needed, then pressed "Apply", then "Save" like you suggested to @mtrai but after the reboot it's just back to stock frequency (ZenStates still displays the appropriate p-states though)
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Back to 0.4.6698 for now :thumb:


I am not sure but I think this might be a separate issue. Please try this and report back. Uninstall it all. Reboot, then Reinstall. Start. and Load ZS app and select your ALL settings. Then hit apply, then save. Then reboot and check? I still have to manually start Zen States but that has been my normal, the service with my settings auto starts. I think but not sure, but when I did it in the wrong order the first time it would retain everything...as in it would not overwrite the first save. Not sure if this a slight error in ZS or actually a Win 10 issue..lean towards Win 10.

Please make sure you are running things as ADMIN. IIRC if I did not run it all as admin it would not save anything.


----------



## Moustachos

mtrai said:


> I am not sure but I think this might be a separate issue. Please try this and report back. Uninstall it all. Reboot, then Reinstall. Start. and Load ZS app and select your ALL settings. Then hit apply, then save. Then reboot and check? I still have to manually start Zen States but that has been my normal, the service with my settings auto starts. I think but not sure, but when I did it in the wrong order the first time it would retain everything...as in it would not overwrite the first save. Not sure if this a slight error in ZS or actually a Win 10 issue..lean towards Win 10.
> 
> Please make sure you are running things as ADMIN. IIRC if I did not run it all as admin it would not save anything.



Yeah unfortunately I already did everything you suggested, to no avail :sadsmiley


----------



## mtrai

Moustachos said:


> Yeah unfortunately I already did everything you suggested, to no avail :sadsmiley


IIRC they way I got it to stick...was just set tick marks on the right side first...click apply save...reboot....might of had to start the service using the batch can't remember. Then start zen states..set my performance bias only...apply save...restart...I think this time the service started automatically...just had to start zen states...then I set p0 state...(only one I use, I leave the other at default)...apply, save restart. This last step I think took 2 tries and reboots and now they load. I am leaning towards needing all these steps might be related to win 10 1803 with this kind of app.

@elmor unrelated to zen states do you have any info on Mode0 in the bios you could provide us?


----------



## Moustachos

mtrai said:


> IIRC they way I got it to stick...was just set tick marks on the right side first...click apply save...reboot....might of had to start the service using the batch can't remember. Then start zen states..set my performance bias only...apply save...restart...I think this time the service started automatically...just had to start zen states...then I set p0 state...(only one I use, I leave the other at default)...apply, save restart. This last step I think took 2 tries and reboots and now they load. I am leaning towards needing all these steps might be related to win 10 1803 with this kind of app.


Honestly I tried many different methods and I don't think any would work.

0.4.6698 works like a charm (even on 1803), the issue started to occur on 0.5 and newer.

But thanks for your help anyway


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> ZenStates 0.6.6719
> 
> - Hopefully fixed the issue with settings not applying at start
> - Untested Raven Ridge support
> - Added CPU Ratio divider adjustments
> - Tray icon shows CPU temperature
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6cs8ldpt5t8961b/ASUS ZenStates 0.6.6719.zip


Is this ok? 
I need the best when in Game and good when doing other things
Maby better is to have P0/6 P1/8 & P2/8 ?

=


----------



## elmor

Moustachos said:


> Honestly I tried many different methods and I don't think any would work.
> 
> 0.4.6698 works like a charm (even on 1803), the issue started to occur on 0.5 and newer.
> 
> But thanks for your help anyway



I realized I changed one more thing between those versions. The settings are not applied when the tray icon is started, not the service. Does the tray icon show up at start?


----------



## Moustachos

elmor said:


> I realized I changed one more thing between those versions. The settings are not applied when the tray icon is started, not the service. Does the tray icon show up at start?



Yes I do see the tray icon (with cpu temp) on startup.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> I realized I changed one more thing between those versions. The settings are not applied when the tray icon is started, not the service. Does the tray icon show up at start?


FOr me the tray icon does not start up. However some it starts...like the q-code temp...but not the p-state.


----------



## Tamalero

Hi Elmor, 
I just tried your latest program with a TR1950X and X399 (Asus Prime).
The program loads, no errors, etc.. but seems to not apply the selected P0 states correctly. IT seems to be on stock at boot and the program remembers my settings ok.

Also, what are the /5 /6 /4 fields?

To resume:

Program Loads: Yes
Service Loads: Yes
Any Error: No error displayed
Settings remembered: Yes
Settings Applied on boot: No*
Program Applies the settings on "apply": Yes


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

elmor said:


> I realized I changed one more thing between those versions. The settings are not applied when the tray icon is started, not the service. Does the tray icon show up at start?


I can confirm what others are saying and what you're asking @elmor in that the service starts up and the tray icon shows with the temp nicely but the actual p-state overclock isn't set but my p0 multi & voltage are as I set them, as are start with system and apply at start, the only thing that doesn't seem to save over is the perf. enhancer I usually have running at lvl3 but that's always disabled. Anyway, when I click on apply the p-state overclock kicks in, the only thing I think is strange is that it sticks at 100% 4.1Ghz now and doesn't seem to downclock or anything according to the usual programs and the only type of decrease i'm seeing is in the bus speeds fluctuation, the multi doesn't move from the 41 I set it at. This is running your latest version too by the way asus strix x370-f and R2 2700 and i've tried completely uninstalling old versions out of everywhere and then followed your way of installing etc.


----------



## mtrai

Tamalero said:


> Hi Elmor,
> I just tried your latest program with a TR1950X and X399 (Asus Prime).
> The program loads, no errors, etc.. but seems to not apply the selected P0 states correctly. IT seems to be on stock at boot and the program remembers my settings ok.
> 
> Also, what are the /5 /6 /4 fields?
> 
> To resume:
> 
> Program Loads: Yes
> Service Loads: Yes
> Any Error: No error displayed
> Settings remembered: Yes
> Settings Applied on boot: No*
> Program Applies the settings on "apply": Yes


Here you go:


elmor said:


> The CPU Ratio on Ryzen CPUs are calculated as Ratio = FID/divider, or 0.25*fid/(did*0.125) without simplification. By default on 1800X/2700X the P0 state is using a divider of 4, which means each step is 0.25x. By changing the divider you can change the granularity. For example using a divider of 10 would give you 0.1x steps.
> .


----------



## mtrai

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I can confirm what others are saying and what you're asking @elmor in that the service starts up and the tray icon shows with the temp nicely but the actual p-state overclock isn't set but my p0 multi & voltage are as I set them, as are start with system and apply at start, the only thing that doesn't seem to save over is the perf. enhancer I usually have running at lvl3 but that's always disabled. Anyway, when I click on apply the p-state overclock kicks in, the only thing I think is strange is that it sticks at 100% 4.1Ghz now and doesn't seem to downclock or anything according to the usual programs and the only type of decrease i'm seeing is in the bus speeds fluctuation, the multi doesn't move from the 41 I set it at. This is running your latest version too by the way asus strix x370-f and R2 2700 and i've tried completely uninstalling old versions out of everywhere and then followed your way of installing etc.


Check your power plan...and make sure the min processor state is not at 100% Win 10 for whatever reasons like to change mine to 100% every now then with various updates.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is good 4015MHz OC with P-States + ZEN States
If you wondering why o why my system is less OC capable when you put it on P-states?
This is your answer, you need to adjust V as it should be.

1500Mhz up to 4018Mhz Stable  (I have 105 FSB)

Then you will maintain stability.

If you want ZEN States to launch at sys start, just do the new task for it


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

mtrai said:


> Check your power plan...and make sure the min processor state is not at 100% Win 10 for whatever reasons like to change mine to 100% every now then with various updates.


Cheers for that little bit of info, my power plan was in fact set to min 100% so you were right in that respect! I also realised when reading the past couple of new comments that I had been using an older version of Zenstates as I didn't have the save option among other things so i've now updated it and so far all seems well, i've just gotta restart my PC now to check that Zenstates boots up at startup and if it doesn't I will add it to a new task.


----------



## Tyrluk

elmor said:


> I realized I changed one more thing between those versions. The settings are not applied when the tray icon is started, not the service. Does the tray icon show up at start?


I have the tray icon loading at system boot but it is still not saving settings. I have done many combinations of Apply and Save or Save and Apply but nothing seems to make any difference. When the tray icon app starts up all of its settings are at default.


----------



## Tamalero

Hi Elmor,

Settings still not being applied on windows start. I have to manually press APPLY. (and yes I did click SAVE and the settings are saved and loaded on start.. and the "apply on start" is enabled.)


----------



## ninogui

Hi there

for my 1700/Hero VI combo the latest version seems to be working great
I was using an old version so I have no idea what these do for the 1700, would someone please explain:
/4 /5 /8 ?
perf. bias / perf. enhancer ?
core perf. boost ?

For the rest whatever choice on/off Q-code temp display is always on

thks


----------



## Freelancer167

Hello,

I have been using ZenStates 0.22 for many months. But I got a question: if I checked "apply at system start", then I try a too aggressive P0 setting and the system reboots, would Zenstates keep applying the failed setting? Thanks!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Freelancer167 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been using ZenStates 0.22 for many months. But I got a question: if I checked "apply at system start", then I try a too aggressive P0 setting and the system reboots, would Zenstates keep applying the failed setting? Thanks!


No, it will revert to last Stable settings or reset.

Im on 0.5.6 with 1401 BIOS


----------



## Freelancer167

Ne01 OnnA said:


> No, it will revert to last Stable settings or reset.
> 
> Im on 0.5.6 with 1401 BIOS


Thanks, nice to know that. I'm actually using Zenstates on B350-F Gaming.


----------



## Tamalero

Hey Elmor!

Wondering.. By any chance do you think you can make the program save "profiles" ?

Ie, have more than 1 group of settings saved.

Example:

Option 1: For Hot Days ( P0 is lower speed with lower voltage)
Option 2: For Cold Days (P0 is at max stable overclock with high voltage).

And they easily selectable from a dropdown menu?


----------



## Tyrluk

@elmor - any chance we can get an updated version that saves settings? If you are busy and unable to do it then that's alright - if you have time then please pop in and let us know either way here.

For the time being I uninstalled ZenStates and reverted back to using the BIOS for all my overclock settings.


----------



## sideeffect

Tamalero said:


> Hey Elmor!
> 
> Wondering.. By any chance do you think you can make the program save "profiles" ?
> 
> Ie, have more than 1 group of settings saved.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Option 1: For Hot Days ( P0 is lower speed with lower voltage)
> Option 2: For Cold Days (P0 is at max stable overclock with high voltage).
> 
> And they easily selectable from a dropdown menu?


Yes I was also thinking something like this would be nice for a power saving mode and performance mode. 

Throttlestop for intel CPU's has a similar profile function where it has 4 profiles for Performance, Gaming, battery mode etc. and you can define different multipliers. C1E, boost settings for each profile it's really cool.


----------



## elmor

I'll look into profiles, would likely require quite a bit of code re-writing.

ZenStates 0.7.6747

- Created a new method for storing settings, hopefully works better. Also has the advantage of being human readable XML (should be located under C:\ProgramData\ASUS ZenStates).
- Removed Performance Enhancer and replaced it with PPT/TDC/EDC control. They're inactive right now since I'm not able to reset back to default values at the moment.
- Again attempts to install/start the service at launch so you don't have to manage it yourself
- Added more details to the Event Log messages from AsusZsSrv for easier debugging
- Any settings are now only applied when the tray icon is initialized
- Added a "-min" switch for the software which is used for auto-starting. This means that by default when launching the application manually, the main window will be visible.
- The "Save" button now only appears when settings are not saved

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6robkt74vc9wgdf/ASUS ZenStates 0.7.6747.zip


----------



## Tamalero

elmor said:


> I'll look into profiles, would likely require quite a bit of code re-writing.
> 
> ZenStates 0.7.6747
> 
> - Created a new method for storing settings, hopefully works better. Also has the advantage of being human readable XML (should be located under C:\ProgramData\ASUS ZenStates).
> - Removed Performance Enhancer and replaced it with PPT/TDC/EDC control. They're inactive right now since I'm not able to reset back to default values at the moment.
> - Again attempts to install/start the service at launch so you don't have to manage it yourself
> - Added more details to the Event Log messages from AsusZsSrv for easier debugging
> - Any settings are now only applied when the tray icon is initialized
> - Added a "-min" switch for the software which is used for auto-starting. This means that by default when launching the application manually, the main window will be visible.
> - The "Save" button now only appears when settings are not saved
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6robkt74vc9wgdf/ASUS ZenStates 0.7.6747.zip


Hi Elmor, what is the OC LEVEL 3 equivalent in PTT/TDC/EDC? I'm seriously confused on this change.


----------



## khaela

Thanks Elmor for your work...


----------



## ECPowers

Tamalero said:


> Hi Elmor, what is the OC LEVEL 3 equivalent in PTT/TDC/EDC? I'm seriously confused on this change.


A quick google search came up with 

The processor monitors Package Power Tracking (PPT) and Thermal Design Current (TDC) variables, measuring available margin to the motherboard's maximum power output and current, respectively. Electrical Design Current (EDC) also indicates the maximum current possible from the VRMs during peak/transient conditions. A control loop feeds the real-time telemetry data back to the Infinity Fabric, which then allows the processor to dynamically affect performance based on thermal and power conditions.

source:
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review,5571-2.html


----------



## Tamalero

ECPowers said:


> A quick google search came up with
> 
> The processor monitors Package Power Tracking (PPT) and Thermal Design Current (TDC) variables, measuring available margin to the motherboard's maximum power output and current, respectively. Electrical Design Current (EDC) also indicates the maximum current possible from the VRMs during peak/transient conditions. A control loop feeds the real-time telemetry data back to the Infinity Fabric, which then allows the processor to dynamically affect performance based on thermal and power conditions.
> 
> source:
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review,5571-2.html


No offence but that doesn't explain what is the equivalent to Level 3 (OC) mode.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

Tamalero said:


> No offence but that doesn't explain what is the equivalent to Level 3 (OC) mode.


I was told by Elmor (I believe) to set them at 300, 300 & 300 when I was just messing with the BIOS only so i'm presuming the same would apply here. Not that it gives you much of a boost but I believe it keeps you boosted for longer than usual plus gives a slight Mhz boost too from what I saw after applying. You can't apply anything at the moment anyway as those settings are off, obviously for a reason!


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> I'll look into profiles, would likely require quite a bit of code re-writing.
> 
> ZenStates 0.7.6747
> 
> - Created a new method for storing settings, hopefully works better. Also has the advantage of being human readable XML (should be located under C:\ProgramData\ASUS ZenStates).
> - Removed Performance Enhancer and replaced it with PPT/TDC/EDC control. They're inactive right now since I'm not able to reset back to default values at the moment.
> - Again attempts to install/start the service at launch so you don't have to manage it yourself
> - Added more details to the Event Log messages from AsusZsSrv for easier debugging
> - Any settings are now only applied when the tray icon is initialized
> - Added a "-min" switch for the software which is used for auto-starting. This means that by default when launching the application manually, the main window will be visible.
> - The "Save" button now only appears when settings are not saved
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6robkt74vc9wgdf/ASUS ZenStates 0.7.6747.zip


Sorry it took me a few days to download the new asus zenstates...I just noticed after I unpacked it there are no batch files to install or start the service. Intended? I just copied the bat files from the previous version to install and all...but just letting you know.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@elmor THX Bratan' for new Update....
Working Fine.


----------



## WurminatorZA

Thanks to this i dont have that annoying stuck at 1.5ghz bug anymore. Bios OC such a pain, and i didnt even go above offset of +0.0975.


----------



## Firedrops

elmor said:


> I'll look into profiles, would likely require quite a bit of code re-writing.
> 
> ZenStates 0.7.6747
> 
> - Created a new method for storing settings, hopefully works better. Also has the advantage of being human readable XML (should be located under C:\ProgramData\ASUS ZenStates).
> - Removed Performance Enhancer and replaced it with PPT/TDC/EDC control. They're inactive right now since I'm not able to reset back to default values at the moment.
> - Again attempts to install/start the service at launch so you don't have to manage it yourself
> - Added more details to the Event Log messages from AsusZsSrv for easier debugging
> - Any settings are now only applied when the tray icon is initialized
> - Added a "-min" switch for the software which is used for auto-starting. This means that by default when launching the application manually, the main window will be visible.
> - The "Save" button now only appears when settings are not saved
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6robkt74vc9wgdf/ASUS ZenStates 0.7.6747.zip


After running for a few minutes, Bitdefender decided this was a virus and quarantined AsusZenStates.exe. I went in and excluded it and tried to restore the file, but nothing happened, so then I downloaded another copy, to try and just put a fresh AsusZenStates.exe in. But now the folder that ZenStates was in requires admin permission to move files into, but even after granting it admin permission, still fails.

Did this happen to anyone else? And is there a solution?

EDIT: It went away after a restart. Could copy a fresh AsusZenStates.exe as per normal. Probably was Bitdefender being overprotective of that folder in that session.

Is there any way to test P1 and P2 stability?


----------



## elmor

Firedrops said:


> After running for a few minutes, Bitdefender decided this was a virus and quarantined AsusZenStates.exe. I went in and excluded it and tried to restore the file, but nothing happened, so then I downloaded another copy, to try and just put a fresh AsusZenStates.exe in. But now the folder that ZenStates was in requires admin permission to move files into, but even after granting it admin permission, still fails.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else? And is there a solution?
> 
> EDIT: It went away after a restart. Could copy a fresh AsusZenStates.exe as per normal. Probably was Bitdefender being overprotective of that folder in that session.
> 
> Is there any way to test P1 and P2 stability?


ZenStates accesses low level system functions (Ring 0) which may be considered a threat by some anti virus software.

You should be able to test P1/P2 stability by unchecking P0/P1. That will disable the P-state and the CPU will utilize the highest enabled. Ie if you disable P0, the CPU should run at P1 during load scenarios. If P0 and P1 are disabled, it will operate at P2.


----------



## Firedrops

elmor said:


> ZenStates accesses low level system functions (Ring 0) which may be considered a threat by some anti virus software.
> 
> You should be able to test P1/P2 stability by unchecking P0/P1. That will disable the P-state and the CPU will utilize the highest enabled. Ie if you disable P0, the CPU should run at P1 during load scenarios. If P0 and P1 are disabled, it will operate at P2.


Brilliant!! I will try that  Thanks!


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone else voltage stuck on P0 and doesnt go down?

The CPU downclocks to the P2 but stays on P0 voltage

I do have a 2700x which arrived today!


----------



## Firedrops

elmor said:


> ZenStates accesses low level system functions (Ring 0) which may be considered a threat by some anti virus software.
> 
> You should be able to test P1/P2 stability by unchecking P0/P1. That will disable the P-state and the CPU will utilize the highest enabled. Ie if you disable P0, the CPU should run at P1 during load scenarios. If P0 and P1 are disabled, it will operate at P2.





MrPhilo said:


> Anyone else voltage stuck on P0 and doesnt go down?
> 
> The CPU downclocks to the P2 but stays on P0 voltage
> 
> I do have a 2700x which arrived today!


I just tried to disable P0, but neither the clocks nor the voltage goes down to P1, even after a restart. CPU shoots right back to P0 under any load, according to CPU-Z. Am I missing something?


----------



## Tamalero

no updates this week @elmor ?


----------



## panni

Hey @elmor, I've been using ZenStates for my 1700 OC for over a year now, and it's great.

Two things:
1. Up until now I've used the 0.2.2 version and after the Windows 10 1803 upgrade, it's reset its settings. I missed that it also lost its voltage settings and blindly applied my 4 GHz OC on P0 - which lead to a crash shortly after Windows boot. Do the newer versions of ZenStates have a safety-feature for this? It does, I've had unexpected reboots and it does respond to that by not applying.

2. I'm currently testing the lower P-States and I've noticed that it uses something close to the P1 voltage for P2:







- is that a bug?


Thank you for your work!


----------



## bobloadmire

the moment I change any settings, voltage gets locked at the P0 setting. When it drops clocks to p1 or p2, voltage doesn't change, still sits at p0. Reboot and voltages follow the Pstate again. Everything set to auto in bios.


----------



## Shaga

What's that value between multiplier and voltage? /4 for example.


----------



## Lermite

Shaga said:


> What's that value between multiplier and voltage? /4 for example.


It defines the interval of the multipliers list.
/2 => 0.5x
/4 => 0.25x
...
/10 => 0.1x


----------



## huziwara

bobloadmire said:


> the moment I change any settings, voltage gets locked at the P0 setting. When it drops clocks to p1 or p2, voltage doesn't change, still sits at p0. Reboot and voltages follow the Pstate again. Everything set to auto in bios.


I'm having the same problem, along with the program not starting on boot despite me telling it to.


----------



## elmor

huziwara said:


> I'm having the same problem, along with the program not starting on boot despite me telling it to.


I believe I saw something about a recent change causing OC Mode (ratio increased above default) to always request the P0 voltage. Would someone be able to verify by going back to an older BIOS version?


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Hey @elmor, I've been using ZenStates for my 1700 OC for over a year now, and it's great.
> --snip--
> 
> Thank you for your work!


I might add: C6H, UEFI 1602.


----------



## MrPhilo

elmor said:


> I believe I saw something about a recent change causing OC Mode (ratio increased above default) to always request the P0 voltage. Would someone be able to verify by going back to an older BIOS version?


Does this also effect the same in the bios as well? I'm trying to get my CPU to downvolt but it stays on the P0. This is using the bios and not zenstates.

Bios ver 804, CH VII


----------



## A9Tau

*Ryzen 5 1600 X370-F ASUS, so easy to use*

Thanks for such amazing software


----------



## elmor

MrPhilo said:


> Does this also effect the same in the bios as well? I'm trying to get my CPU to downvolt but it stays on the P0. This is using the bios and not zenstates.
> 
> Bios ver 804, CH VII


Yes, it wouldn't matter if using BIOS or ZenStates.


----------



## MrPhilo

elmor said:


> Yes, it wouldn't matter if using BIOS or ZenStates.


Voltage goes back down on bios 0601 for the CH VII while using PState in the bios setting. I have not tried Zenstates but I'd assume it be the same.


----------



## MrPhilo

elmor said:


> Yes, it wouldn't matter if using BIOS or ZenStates.


Will this be fixed in the next bios?


----------



## Tamalero

Hi @elmor,

I have noticed some interesting phenomena with the version 6.6719
When it runs automatically like it shows. it NEVER applies the overclock or the Perf Enhacer levels. Even when everything is ticked and saved. The settings are definitively "remembered" but not applied.
In the other hand, If I run the app in Admin access mode. It runs AND applies the settings, including the perf mode.

I tried moving the Zenstate programs across 2 drivers and directories to see if it was a hard disk access issue. No luck, same behavior.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Tamalero

And suddenly, after using 7.X for a long time.. (and working as expected). It suddenly stopped working. No other version works either.
It saves the settings, claims to load (hell, even the temps are displayed in the motherboard's Q LED) but the speeds are all in stock.

Was there a software push by Microsoft that blew the functionality of ZenStates?


*edit*

Upon investigation.. the options Core c6 state, package c state, core perf boost, qcode temp display, start with system and apply at start (including BIAS). They all work properly and do affect the processor. But the P states simply refuse to apply regardless of what I put. also XFR is not working.. I used to get 3.7Ghz all core boost and 4.2Ghz XFR single core boost, my boost only goes to 4Ghz single core and 3.4Ghz all core.
I can fire up AMD Ryzen Master and I can overclock manually by hand and correctly works as expected.

So I'm confused on whats going on.

*edit 2*
Its definitively something in Windows, because I updated the Bios, cleaned everything, ran everything on default and the behavior continues. I get XFR in bios outside of windows.. as soon I enter Windows I'm stuck at 3.7Ghz for boost and 3.4Ghz for all core. Disabling "perf boost" in ZenStats reverts all cores and no boosts to 3.4Ghz

*edit 3*

It was windows.. some core files were damaged. I reinstalled everything from zero and everything works as expected.


----------



## Nagorak

MrPhilo said:


> Voltage goes back down on bios 0601 for the CH VII while using PState in the bios setting. I have not tried Zenstates but I'd assume it be the same.


For what it's worth it's bugged in the latest CH VI bios also. In addition, it is bugged on Gigabyte X370 motherboards as well (P-state changes in bios, not Zenstates). I think it has something to do with the 2000 series as the 1000 series still worked properly on the Gigabyte boards (never tried on my CH VI).


----------



## shotround

since latest win10 updates, I get the message that shutdown was not clean.


----------



## elmor

If anyone is interested in taking over this project and keep developing it, I uploaded it to github: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

elmor said:


> If anyone is interested in taking over this project and keep developing it, I uploaded it to github: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


thank you,elmor. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ObscureScience

shotround said:


> since latest win10 updates, I get the message that shutdown was not clean.


I'm getting this message now as well. But it's appearing after I installed a watercooler for my gpu, as far as I'm aware no win updates were applied at the same time. 
Could it be a conflict with NZXT's Cam software?


----------



## infraredbg

So, thanks to elmor who published the source, I've removed the vendor check.
Bare in mind I'm not a .NET developer, I work as a frontend/web developer, so I probably won't be able to solve some serious issues if there are any.
I will also try to add Zen2 support in the future, but since it is public now, anyone could make a fork.

I have a Crosshair VI Hero, but have tested it on Asrock B350 K4 and Performance Bias, Performance Enhancer, FID, DID and VID seem to work.

*Use at your own risk!*

default: 1757
Perf Bias R11.5: 1828
Perf Bias 11.5 + Perf Enhancer Level 3: 1845


Original source: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1
My fork (haven't committed the changes yet): https://github.com/irusanov/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1

All credits go to Jon Sandström and ASUS.


----------



## ObscureScience

infraredbg said:


> snip


I'm getting this message:


----------



## infraredbg

There's an uninstall.bat file from previous elmor's releases. Should do the trick.
Attached is just the bat file (zipped) or you can get it from the last release zip from elmor: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates-13.html#post27506770


----------



## infraredbg

Added preliminary support for Zen 2 (Matisse). Don't have the CPU, though.

Link to commit: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/commit/5aa834345acabe061ff70ff13ddc487589540510

PS: Don't have a clue if the PBO options will need a rewrite or something, so maybe it's a good idea to leave them alone for now (if using with Zen2).
As always, everything is on your own risk. I don't even have a Zen2 CPU to test and haven't read the whole documentation yet. It's a lot!
What this release does is nothing more than adding the new CPUIDs.

v0.7.7127: Fix Pinnacle Ridge (Zen+) CPUID https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/commit/b70aaf29f6d8955ccbfa76755d1904fdaf9d5061


----------



## ObscureScience

Yep worked like a charm. Totally forgot there was an uninstaller.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

It would be nice to set the boost frequency override..... maybe over the 200Mhz max XD


----------



## infraredbg

I still have no Zen2 CPU and can't even test it. Don't want to buy 3600 just for the test, waiting for 3900X which is still not available here (Bulgaria).


----------



## infraredbg

It seems P-State adjustments don't work at the moment. At least with 3600 on Crosshair VI Hero, bios 7102.


----------



## Grin

elmor said:


> If anyone is interested in taking over this project and keep developing it, I uploaded it to github: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


Hey Elmor, I moved from Asus to Gigabyte and really miss your ZenStates. Why it’s the Asus only? Can you or someone add a support for others? Thank you!


----------



## infraredbg

Grin said:


> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in taking over this project and keep developing it, I uploaded it to github: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elmor, I moved from Asus to Gigabyte and really miss your ZenStates. Why it’s the Asus only? Can you or someone add a support for others? Thank you!
Click to expand...

You can get the latest release from my github, but currently P-States don't work on Zen2, only on Zen and Zen+. I've tested it on Asrock and it works, so it should work on Gigabyte, too. The vendor check is removed and Matisse support added. Would appreciate if you report back if it works on your motherboard.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases


----------



## Grin

It’s working well on X570 Aorus Xtreme and 2700x


----------



## SL9

Hello @infraredbg, I tried to use this tool on a 2600x on MSI B450M Mortar motherboard. But upon clicking the apply button, the processor is locked at its lowest possible frequency 5.5*100MHz = 550MHz.

Actually, to trigger this, no change is needed at all, just launching zenstates and click apply right away with the default parameters.

Is this an incompatibility with non-ASUS motherboards? Thanks!


----------



## infraredbg

SL9 said:


> Hello @infraredbg, I tried to use this tool on a 2600x on MSI B450M Mortar motherboard. But upon clicking the apply button, the processor is locked at its lowest possible frequency 5.5*100MHz = 550MHz.
> 
> Actually, to trigger this, no change is needed at all, just launching zenstates and click apply right away with the default parameters.
> 
> Is this an incompatibility with non-ASUS motherboards? Thanks!


Shouldn't be a compatibility problem, since it works on Asrock and Gigabyte boards.
Most probably it is related to new AGESA. I will try it with 1800X and AGESA 1.0.0.3AB on the Crosshair VI Hero.
Currently, P-States don't work with Zen2 and new AGESA bioses, so it might be the same with older gens.
Don't have access to NDA documents, so I don't know what have changed, but other tools like KT17 behave the same.
I will probably disable P-State controls on Zen2 and new AGESA with older gen for the time being.
At least it sounds that the P-State is set with your 2600X, just not the correct values.

In fact those bioses have only one P-State for Zen2 in AMD CBS/Overclocking menu, so it definitely works differently.

What happens if you press the reset button first. Does it get you different values?

PS: Other functions still seem to work, so it is at least somewhat useful for benching. If you run Cinebench try perf bias none and then CB15 and see if there's a difference.
Should give you a nice boost which only Asus boards had until now (it's also in bios).
For now just uncheck PStates before hitting Apply.


----------



## SL9

Hello infraredbg, thanks for replying and providing rich infomation.




infraredbg said:


> Shouldn't be a compatibility problem, since it works on Asrock and Gigabyte boards.Most probably it is related to new AGESA. I will try it with 1800X and AGESA 1.0.0.3AB on the Crosshair VI Hero.


My BIOS info is being shown by CPU-Z as "AMD AGESA PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.6" so I assume my AGESA is currently 1.0.0.6.



infraredbg said:


> At least it sounds that the P-State is set with your 2600X, just not the correct values.


I tried examining the P-state table via the AIDA64 P-state monitor after being locked at 5.5x, and the table remains unaltered. The AIDA64 P-state monitor is able to show the current p-state table in case of p-state modification.



infraredbg said:


> What happens if you press the reset button first. Does it get you different values?
> For now just uncheck PStates before hitting Apply.


I did some more tests:

1-1. Launch zenstates;
1-2. Click "Restore";
The processor is locked to 5.5x.

2-1. Launch zenstates;
2-2. Uncheck all 3 P-States and hit Apply;
The processor is locked to 5.5x.

2-1. Launch zenstates;
2-2. Uncheck everything, including the two C6 settings and CPB, and hit Apply;
The processor is locked to 5.5x.

So this seems rather confusing. Thanks for taking time to investigate.


----------



## infraredbg

SL9 said:


> So this seems rather confusing. Thanks for taking time to investigate.


I have tried it on my Asrock B350 K4 and it seems to work with 1800X and new AGESA.
Unfortunately, there's no Kernel development guide for 17h available and I have no access to NDA documents.
I'm trying to figure the MSRs oout from older documents, but it seems something doesn't match.
Also some of the MSR bits that are apparently used in 17h are marked as reserved in older documents (e.g. for 15h family), so I have no idea what is what, because there's no description .
P-State MSR are common across all recent families, but for some reason the don't work as expected.
I will continue with experiments, hopefully will figure it out.

PS: If you search google for "BIOS and Kernel Developer’s Guide (BKDG) for AMD Family 17h" you will see many other people asked about it and to this date, there's no such document made public.
There are some brief MSR descriptions in other documents, without much info.
I guess only people with vendor relations have access to these documents :/


----------



## ajc9988

To anyone working on the offshoots of this project, was wondering if you might throw some comments or investigate into this:

https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/overclock-your-amd-epyc.23422/page-7

"So I've got access to 2 Epyc 7742 chips and I'm trying to run the modified ZenStates but I'm getting an unsupported CPU error. Any ideas on a way to fix? "


----------



## infraredbg

ajc9988 said:


> To anyone working on the offshoots of this project, was wondering if you might throw some comments or investigate into this:
> 
> https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/overclock-your-amd-epyc.23422/page-7
> 
> "So I've got access to 2 Epyc 7742 chips and I'm trying to run the modified ZenStates but I'm getting an unsupported CPU error. Any ideas on a way to fix? "


Should be a matter of adding the CPUID or disabling the check completely. I prefer to add the CPUID.
This will let them run the app on Epyc CPUs, but if it will be useful at all, I have no idea.
I suspect it won't work, just like with Matisse.

Will check the linux python script when I get back home. It is using the same MSRs, but it is also utilizing the msr module provided by the system, so I'm curios whether this works with Matisse or the P-State MSRs are simply locked somehow for the time being.

PS: I have found the CPUID of Epyc 2 CPUs: 00830Fxx. Will add it in the evening.


----------



## ajc9988

infraredbg said:


> Should be a matter of adding the CPUID or disabling the check completely. I prefer to add the CPUID.
> This will let them run the app on Epyc CPUs, but if it will be useful at all, I have no idea.
> I suspect it won't work, just like with Matisse.
> 
> Will check the linux python script when I get back home. It is using the same MSRs, but it is also utilizing the msr module provided by the system, so I'm curios whether this works with Matisse or the P-State MSRs are simply locked somehow for the time being.
> 
> PS: I have found the CPUID of Epyc 2 CPUs: 00830Fxx. Will add it in the evening.


Thank you for looking into it. There is an entire group of server OCers that will be greatly appreciative.


----------



## infraredbg

ajc9988 said:


> Thank you for looking into it. There is an entire group of server OCers that will be greatly appreciative.


I've checked the linux script and it works the same way. Sets the P-State FID, but the actual frequency doesn't change.
I can disable all P-States and it doesn't change anything. Initial state reads multiplier correctly, but VID for P0 is always 1.1 on my 3600, just like the windows version.
I will keep an eye on the linux project, hopefully someone with internal info could solve it.
Will reset bios to default now and will check again.


----------



## infraredbg

- Added Rome support (P-States won't work, but at least it should start without complaining about unsupported CPU)
- Added support for 32-bit OS (tested on XP SP3 x86)
- Reduced .NET Framework version to 4.0 (lowest I can go for the current codebase)

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases/tag/v0.7.7171

This should be considered as a pre-release. I'm currently comparing MSR changes and will try to do something with these P-States.
It would be good if I can figure out manual overclock at least.
Most of the MSRs that change are read-only though. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## infraredbg

Think I have figured it out. The only possible way for now seems to be communication through SMU Mailboxes with commands.
I was able to enable/disable overclock and set all cores frequency successfully.


----------



## Jackalito

infraredbg said:


> - Added Rome support (P-States won't work, but at least it should start without complaining about unsupported CPU)
> - Added support for 32-bit OS (tested on XP SP3 x86)
> - Reduced .NET Framework version to 4.0 (lowest I can go for the current codebase)
> 
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases/tag/v0.7.7171
> 
> This should be considered as a pre-release. I'm currently comparing MSR changes and will try to do something with these P-States.
> It would be good if I can figure out manual overclock at least.
> Most of the MSRs that change are read-only though. Still trying to figure it out.



Thanks, mate! +Rep :thumb:


----------



## ajc9988

infraredbg said:


> Think I have figured it out. The only possible way for now seems to be communication through SMU Mailboxes with commands.
> I was able to enable/disable overclock and set all cores frequency successfully.


That is a very good start! I wouldn't mind getting a Rome instead of a Threadripper (I have a 1950X) to get the extra PCIe and mem channels. If I can even get an all core OC on a Rome chip, that may change the equation.


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, you can see what I have found so far here in the SMU commands section: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/blob/master/README.md
In non overclocking mode I was able to make it always boost to 4.2GHz all core in multi-threaded applications like Cinebehch.
It was some combination between different commands and values in random order, which I haven't been able to replicate yet 

Keep in mind I'm working on this in my spare time, so development would be slow, plus I am not a NET developer, but a web frontend dev in my work, which slows it down further 
But at least I should be able to provide manual overclock, hopefully this week.


----------



## gobu

[deleted]


----------



## gobu

SL9 said:


> Hello @infraredbg, I tried to use this tool on a 2600x on MSI B450M Mortar motherboard. But upon clicking the apply button, the processor is locked at its lowest possible frequency 5.5*100MHz = 550MHz.
> 
> Actually, to trigger this, no change is needed at all, just launching zenstates and click apply right away with the default parameters.
> 
> Is this an incompatibility with non-ASUS motherboards? Thanks!


Hi @infraredbg,
I have the same problem with ASUS mobo+2700x
Is there any solution?


----------



## infraredbg

gobu said:


> Hi @infraredbg,
> I have the same problem with ASUS mobo+2700x
> Is there any solution?


I believe the only solution for these incompatible bioses would be the new method I'm working on.
This happens when an invalid frequency value is send to the SMU - it fallbacks to lowest multiplier, which is 5.5x.
So in your case setting the P-state somehow triggers the wrong command message argument and the internal mechanism sets the lowest possible frequency.

Have you tested on full auto bios settings (load optimised defaults, turn off some unneeded devices depending on your use case, set boot options and nothing else)?


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> I believe the only solution for these incompatible bioses would be the new method I'm working on.
> This happens when an invalid frequency value is send to the SMU - it fallbacks to lowest multiplier, which is 5.5x.
> So in your case setting the P-state somehow triggers the wrong command message argument and the internal mechanism sets the lowest possible frequency.
> 
> Have you tested on full auto bios settings (load optimised defaults, turn off some unneeded devices depending on your use case, set boot options and nothing else)?


Just tried, didn't help


----------



## ajc9988

infraredbg said:


> Yes, you can see what I have found so far here in the SMU commands section: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/blob/master/README.md
> In non overclocking mode I was able to make it always boost to 4.2GHz all core in multi-threaded applications like Cinebehch.
> It was some combination between different commands and values in random order, which I haven't been able to replicate yet
> 
> Keep in mind I'm working on this in my spare time, so development would be slow, plus I am not a NET developer, but a web frontend dev in my work, which slows it down further
> But at least I should be able to provide manual overclock, hopefully this week.


I'm hoping an all core OC on Epyc Rome can be achieved. I care less on the different frequencies. Just that it can run my workloads at a known speed all the time. I'm used to doing that for overclocks anyways with Intel and AMD Threadripper first gen.


----------



## infraredbg

Good news.
With the help of ReadWriteEverything I was able to get the new SMU addresses.
Now what's left is to add the needed controls in the app 
Which means we will get at least manual all cores overclock through ZenStates app.
PBO settings might apply too, however I don't see an effective difference in the CPU behaviour.


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> Good news.
> With the help of ReadWriteEverything I was able to get the new SMU addresses.
> Now what's left is to add the needed controls in the app
> Which means we will get at least manual all cores overclock through ZenStates app.
> PBO settings might apply too, however I don't see an effective difference in the CPU behaviour.


 Good Job :thumb:
Just wanted to post, it won't do anything on the 3900X


----------



## infraredbg

Thanks.
Trying to figure out the PBO options now.
P-states doesn't do much. On my system I can only set P0 for the lower frequency.
P0 and P1 change the corresponding MSRs, but nothing changes in reality.
SMU version might also have an impact, so I will probably have to introduce version detection and a logic behind it, depending on the detected version.
Yet again, not having the NDA documents makes things extremely hard.

If someone has knowledge and ideas, feel free to submit a pull requests to the repo.

Latest changes I've managed to find with "reverse-engineering": Add reverse-engineered SMU addresses and Message IDs

PS: Basically it's auto or manual now. Doesn't seem to be able to control the boost behavior much. Not like the first gen, where you could set own states.
The only thing that seems to makes a difference is limiting the max boost frequency value, BUT only decrease it.
For example, if your CPU boosts to 4200, you can limit that to e.g. 4000, which also lowers maximum VID. But if I set it to 4300 the CPU doesn't boost more than before.


----------



## infraredbg

Test version with manual overclock released: 
v0.7.7182
v0.7.7184

Update 02 Sep 2019: Slight update with Performance Bias fixes and add SMU version detection.

Old settings file is incompatible and I've also changed the application data folder from Asus ZenStates to ZenStates.
Uninstall previous service first.

Updated Performance Bias. PBO and Pstates settings are disabled/hidden, since they can't be set with any effect in current AGESA + SMU versions. You can set scalar, but don't makes much sense. OC mode should remove all limits on the fly.
SMU features can't be disabled with current bioses, the command gets rejected.

This is purely a Matisse release, haven't tested with older gen and bioses.
Will also add Max boost frequencies (non-OC mode) in the next days separate frequencies for single-thread an multi-tread.

Will also add SMU version label.

I haven't tested it in every possible scenario, so use with caution and a little common sense.
If something doesn't look right with VID and FID, better not hit Apply and report back here.

*How to change frequency and voltage*
Currently there's no check which should be applied first, so frequency is taking priority.
If you're trying to set higher frequency that is too high for the current voltage, change VID first and apply.
After applying the desired VID, increase the multiplier too.

I will add a logic for this in the next release, but current code doesn't evaluate the correlation between FID and VID.
Ideally, it should check if new VID is higher than old one and set it first, then set frequency.

PS: Manual overclock detection might not be reliable, so if you have set manual OC from bios, but the app initializes with the checkbox unchecked, please report back.
You can, of course, check it your self and hit Apply.

*Another Note:* Forgot to mention that changing VID has effect only if you're not using manual fixed override using offset mode for CPU voltage in bios.
I've checked with a multimeter, but you can also use a software like HWInfo to monitor the changes.
The detected VID is your starting point, changing it up or down will alter the offset in the chosen direction and is not the actual voltage.
So if the current voltage is 1.2V and the displayed VID is 1.100, changing it to 1.125 will add 25mV to the current voltage.


----------



## Grin

Not working with 2700x


----------



## infraredbg

Grin said:


> Not working with 2700x


Yes, because there is difference in commands to SMU 😞. They are incompatible with Zen/Zen+. I would need to add different logic depending on the detected CPU or support 2 different versions of the app. That's why I mentioned it is purely for Matisse.


----------



## EddieZ

infraredbg said:


> Test version with manual overclock released:
> v0.7.7182
> v0.7.7184
> 
> Update 02 Sep 2019: Slight update with Performance Bias fixes and add SMU version detection.
> 
> Old settings file is incompatible and I've also changed the application data folder from Asus ZenStates to ZenStates.
> Uninstall previous service first.
> 
> Updated Performance Bias. PBO and Pstates settings are disabled/hidden, since they can't be set with any effect in current AGESA + SMU versions. You can set scalar, but don't makes much sense. OC mode should remove all limits on the fly.
> SMU features can't be disabled with current bioses, the command gets rejected.
> 
> This is purely a Matisse release, haven't tested with older gen and bioses.
> Will also add Max boost frequencies (non-OC mode) in the next days separate frequencies for single-thread an multi-tread.
> 
> Will also add SMU version label.
> 
> I haven't tested it in every possible scenario, so use with caution and a little common sense.
> If something doesn't look right with VID and FID, better not hit Apply and report back here.
> 
> *How to change frequency and voltage*
> Currently there's no check which should be applied first, so frequency is taking priority.
> If you're trying to set higher frequency that is too high for the current voltage, change VID first and apply.
> After applying the desired VID, increase the multiplier too.
> 
> I will add a logic for this in the next release, but current code doesn't evaluate the correlation between FID and VID.
> Ideally, it should check if new VID is higher than old one and set it first, then set frequency.
> 
> PS: Manual overclock detection might not be reliable, so if you have set manual OC from bios, but the app initializes with the checkbox unchecked, please report back.
> You can, of course, check it your self and hit Apply.
> 
> *Another Note:* Forgot to mention that changing VID has effect only if you're not using manual fixed override using offset mode for CPU voltage in bios.
> I've checked with a multimeter, but you can also use a software like HWInfo to monitor the changes.
> The detected VID is your starting point, changing it up or down will alter the offset in the chosen direction and is not the actual voltage.
> So if the current voltage is 1.2V and the displayed VID is 1.100, changing it to 1.125 will add 25mV to the current voltage.


Running it on 2600X but showing Zen states greyed out...


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all
Thank you infraredbg for taking this on
I'm actually using zenstates 0.7.6747 with a x370 pro and a 1700. 
Which of your updated release should i choose?
Once more, Thank you!!!


----------



## infraredbg

The latest release is just for the new CPUs, trying to add at least some functionality, because many things changed and old app is useless.
The plan is to merge the current Matisse code in the main code branch with support for the 3 generations in one app.

The latest you can possibly use with Zen/Zen+ is v0.7.7171, but it won't benefit much from the latest release from elmor.
The main difference is the removed vendor check, added 32bit OS support and updated CPUID, but that last one is irrelevant for first gen.
Since you're already using it, you're on an Asus motherboard and don't need the new version.

Perhaps when I'm ready with the all-in-one support you might try the new version.
There's not much more I can do for older gens anyway, except for some benching scenarios.


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> The latest release is just for the new CPUs, trying to add at least some functionality, because many things changed and old app is useless.
> The plan is to merge the current Matisse code in the main code branch with support for the 3 generations in one app.
> 
> The latest you can possibly use with Zen/Zen+ is v0.7.7171, but it won't benefit much from the latest release from elmor.
> The main difference is the removed vendor check, added 32bit OS support and updated CPUID, but that last one is irrelevant for first gen.
> Since you're already using it, you're on an Asus motherboard and don't need the new version.
> 
> Perhaps when I'm ready with the all-in-one support you might try the new version.
> There's not much more I can do for older gens anyway, except for some benching scenarios.


Would be cool to have atleast p3 state with Zen+ or this one state which makes core speed less at low cpu usage
I'm lamer sry


----------



## komodikkio

Thank you for the clarification 



infraredbg said:


> The latest release is just for the new CPUs, trying to add at least some functionality, because many things changed and old app is useless.
> The plan is to merge the current Matisse code in the main code branch with support for the 3 generations in one app.
> ...snip...
> Perhaps when I'm ready with the all-in-one support you might try the new version.
> There's not much more I can do for older gens anyway, except for some benching scenarios.


----------



## infraredbg

Just a heads up. The Matisse part of the code is complete (at least for the current SMU and AGESA versions).
Not much functionality though, because I have a limited knowledge without the needed documentation, but I'm doing whatever I can.

Next, I will re-add Zen/Zen+ logic and will release a test version soon.
There's also a new site I've quickly came up with: https://zenstates.protonrom.com/
It fetches latest version from my github, so it will always be in sync with latest releases.



gobu said:


> Would be cool to have atleast p3 state with Zen+ or this one state which makes core speed less at low cpu usage
> I'm lamer sry


Yes, this will be included in next release, however it seems we can't control voltage. I'm only able to control the frequency.


----------



## infraredbg

Version 0.8.0-beta is up on my site https://zenstates.protonrom.com/ and github https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates


----------



## Veii

Thank you @infraredbg 
Could you share some insight, of the difference between old R15/Aida64 Low L2/L3 mode for Ryzen 1st gen and now the R15/R20 mode ?
Wonder what the difference between that new one and the Aida64/Geekbench is 

The R15/Aida64 mode old one gave some quite significant boost on my side , around 60cb in R15 and 100-110cb on R20
it had a bit stranger spiking Inter-core latency curve, and got about a 0.8ns hit on ram latency ~ but overall real perf was better , even tho ram latency got a hit


----------



## infraredbg

Veii said:


> Thank you @infraredbg
> Could you share some insight, of the difference between old R15/Aida64 Low L2/L3 mode for Ryzen 1st gen and now the R15/R20 mode ?
> Wonder what the difference between that new one and the Aida64/Geekbench is
> 
> The R15/Aida64 mode old one gave some quite significant boost on my side , around 60cb in R15 and 100-110cb on R20
> it had a bit stranger spiking Inter-core latency curve, and got about a 0.8ns hit on ram latency ~ but overall real perf was better , even tho ram latency got a hit


It's mostly relabeling to match the profile labels in Crosshair VI Hero bios, although new bioses have other profiles now. I think it was just mislabeled or they were labeled that way in earlier bioses - I don't remember.
It was late last night and I wanted to get some sleep, but will try to write a better description later today or tomorrow.
I think this version is incompatible with older SMU versions (25.83 and earlier). Disable SMU Features doesn't work with newer versions - it's disabled by AMD. I have the checkbox disabled for Zen2, but it is still enabled for Zen/Zen+.
Will probably need to disable it based on SMU version and cpu gen. Also PBO settings might not work anymore and might lead to 5.5x multiplier - Pstate control works on Crosshair with 1800X and latest 0075 bios, but still need to test more and with older bioses.
Not all features seem to work, e.g. there is some problem with disable/enable performance boost, also you can set FID/DID/VID for the 3 states, but all 3 seem to be active all the time - the enable/disable checkbox doesn't seem to have effect.
Also, can't fully switch to manual overclock, i.e. force fixed frequency, unless you switch the windows power plan to high performance. In fact Manual Overclock on Zen/Zen+ controls the P0 state and nothing more - you can do the same from the PStates panel.


----------



## gobu

SL9 said:


> Hello @infraredbg, I tried to use this tool on a 2600x on MSI B450M Mortar motherboard. But upon clicking the apply button, the processor is locked at its lowest possible frequency 5.5*100MHz = 550MHz.
> 
> Actually, to trigger this, no change is needed at all, just launching zenstates and click apply right away with the default parameters.
> 
> Is this an incompatibility with non-ASUS motherboards? Thanks!


0.8.0-beta
2700x+b450f+2605bios
Still the same problem


----------



## infraredbg

It seems the PBO settings don't work with newer AGESA/SMU and older gen, so I will have to disable them for all CPUs.
Only scalar works, but it is using the same CMD as Zen2, so I will have to change that, too. Otherwise it might lock further commands and you have to restart the machine.
As it turns out, I don't really have a clue how to control PBO settings on the fly with new bioses. "SMU Power Limits" is also locked and can't be disabled.
The command gets rejected by the SMU.

So, instead of relying on detected CPU generation, I will have to check the SMU version and then enable/disable features based on that.
This means the app features will be rather limited with Zen/Zen+ and newer AGESA/SMU. As you have noticed, the menu options in bios are also limited for Zen/Zen+.
AMD CBS contains just few items and AMD PBS is completely gone.

Unfortunately I can't do much more about that. Will try to figure out PBO settings, but the old way doesn't work. Will compile a new beta version today.



gobu said:


> 0.8.0-beta
> 2700x+b450f+2605bios
> Still the same problem


Thanks. This means I will have to disable PBO (Performance Enhancer) settings for the time being, until I figure out how to control them on these new bioses.
Will leave scalar only, which seems to be the only one working.
Wait for the new build and I will be glad if you report again.

Btw, can you tell me which is your SMU version? If it is *25.83* or newer, then the current ZenStates version won't work, I'm afraid.
Also, can you do another test. Please select Performance Enhancer 4 and hit apply. Does the multiplier go back to P3 state?
Don't worry, PBO settings displayed won't apply at all.


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> It seems the PBO settings don't work with newer AGESA/SMU and older gen, so I will have to disable them for all CPUs.
> Only scalar works, but it is using the same CMD as Zen2, so I will have to change that, too. Otherwise it might lock further commands and you have to restart the machine.
> As it turns out, I don't really have a clue how to control PBO settings on the fly with new bioses. "SMU Power Limits" is also locked and can't be disabled.
> The command gets rejected by the SMU.
> 
> So, instead of relying on detected CPU generation, I will have to check the SMU version and then enable/disable features based on that.
> This means the app features will be rather limited with Zen/Zen+ and newer AGESA/SMU. As you have noticed, the menu options in bios are also limited for Zen/Zen+.
> AMD CBS contains just few items and AMD PBS is completely gone.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't do much more about that. Will try to figure out PBO settings, but the old way doesn't work. Will compile a new beta version today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. This means I will have to disable PBO (Performance Enhancer) settings for the time being, until I figure out how to control them on these new bioses.
> Will leave scalar only, which seems to be the only one working.
> Wait for the new build and I will be glad if you report again.
> 
> Btw, can you tell me which is your SMU version? If it is *25.83* or newer, then the current ZenStates version won't work, I'm afraid.
> Also, can you do another test. Please select Performance Enhancer 4 and hit apply. Does the multiplier go back to P3 state?
> Don't worry, PBO settings displayed won't apply at all.


SMU 43.22.00 according to ZenStates
PE4 did nothing at all


----------



## infraredbg

You should be able to see the SMU version displayed at the top right corner of the app.

New beta version is up, hopefully works on your system. Had to disable PE/PBO/XFR settings.
https://zenstates.protonrom.com/


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> You should be able to see the SMU version displayed at the top right corner of the app.
> 
> New beta version is up, hopefully works on your system. Had to disable PE/PBO/XFR settings.
> https://zenstates.protonrom.com/


Yeah, I'd eddited my last reply
It's 43.22.00


----------



## gobu

Still have that problem


----------



## infraredbg

Have you uninstalled previous service with the uninstall.bat?
If yes, then I have no clue at the moment.


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> Have you uninstalled previous service with the uninstall.bat?
> If yes, then I have no clue at the moment.


Yes, I have


----------



## Veii

I can report the old 0.80 Beta works , PB works~
PE likely won't because i have no PBO feature so far on the latest SMU bios / working on it
X370 Taichi ABBA bios


----------



## infraredbg

Ok, it appears Zen+ has different SMU addresses than Zen, that's why it doesn't work with 2xxx CPUs.
Or things have changed with later SMU versions, but in current bioses there's a separate SMU for each generation with different addresses.

I will have to buy a Zen+ CPU in order to test. Stay tuned.
There's not much interest in this app, so it's hard to debug without user input, but will try to fix it for Zen+.

Does anyone have used versions from elmor with Zen+? Because Zen and Zen+ logic is the same, while I've added Zen2.
Thus I assumed Zen and Zen+ are identical, simply because I don't have a Zen+ CPU to try.


----------



## gobu

infraredbg said:


> Ok, it appears Zen+ has different SMU addresses than Zen, that's why it doesn't work with 2xxx CPUs.
> Or things have changed with later SMU versions, but in current bioses there's a separate SMU for each generation with different addresses.
> 
> I will have to buy a Zen+ CPU in order to test. Stay tuned.
> There's not much interest in this app, so it's hard to debug without user input, but will try to fix it for Zen+.
> 
> Does anyone have used versions from elmor with Zen+? Because Zen and Zen+ logic is the same, while I've added Zen2.
> Thus I assumed Zen and Zen+ are identical, simply because I don't have a Zen+ CPU to try.


elmor's didn't do anything at all


----------



## mat9v

infraredbg said:


> Ok, it appears Zen+ has different SMU addresses than Zen, that's why it doesn't work with 2xxx CPUs.
> Or things have changed with later SMU versions, but in current bioses there's a separate SMU for each generation with different addresses.
> 
> I will have to buy a Zen+ CPU in order to test. Stay tuned.
> There's not much interest in this app, so it's hard to debug without user input, but will try to fix it for Zen+.
> 
> Does anyone have used versions from elmor with Zen+? Because Zen and Zen+ logic is the same, while I've added Zen2.
> Thus I assumed Zen and Zen+ are identical, simply because I don't have a Zen+ CPU to try.


I have R1700 on Asrock X370 Pro4 (never tested is Zenstates work there)
2700X on Asus X370 Prime Pro
3900X on Asus X570 Prime Pro
If you need something tested, I can help


----------



## 2600ryzen

Is there anyway to set the multiplier/voltage with the command line? That would enable us to hack together hotkey shortcuts to switch profiles.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@infraredbg
CH7 Owner here paired with a 2700x your app is working for me on bios 1001 !

BTW is this your site ?
https://zenstates.protonrom.com/


----------



## infraredbg

2600ryzen said:


> Is there anyway to set the multiplier/voltage with the command line? That would enable us to hack together hotkey shortcuts to switch profiles.


I will think about that, although it would require bulletproof validations for correct parameters.



Wuest3nFuchs said:


> @infraredbg
> BTW is this your site ?
> https://zenstates.protonrom.com/


Yes, it is. I made a simple site which fetches the latest release from github and displays a download link.
Hopefully I will have a new version soon.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

infraredbg said:


> I will think about that, although it would require bulletproof validations for correct parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. I made a simple site which fetches the latest release from github and displays a download link.
> 
> Hopefully I will have a new version soon.


Thx alot!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## infraredbg

Hello guys, long time no update from me. Still can't figure out all the missing bits, needed to fix ZenStates app reliably.
What have started as an internal testing tool (SMU Debug Tool), grew up to something a little bigger than I imagined and is now on github.

What it can do currently:
- A little improved detection mechanism for CPU, which will eventually make it to ZenStates (currently supported - Summit Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge, Colfax, Picasso, Raven Ridge (2), Matisse, Rome, Castle Peak, Renoir).
- Manually sending commands to different SMU addresses
- SMU address scanner (be aware that it might cause a BSOD, because it is probing a big range of registers)
- PCI Read/Write
- System Info










What I need and would be helpful is to get dump of your system. On the Info tab there's an Export button which saves a json file in the directory where the tool is. Then attach here or paste the content to some service as https://pastebin.com/
A sample report looks like this:



Code:


{
  "CpuId": "870F10",
  "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor",
  "MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
  "MbName": "CROSSHAIR VI HERO",
  "BiosVersion": "7704",
  "SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
  "Mailboxes": [
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
    }
  ]
}

As with ZenStates, it does not collect or send any information about you or your system. 
System requirements are the same as ZenStates - .NET v4.0, WinRing driver (included). Might need elevated privileges (Run as Admin) if you get WinRing initialization failed. Will see how to fix this. 
Might also BSOD when you click on Export, because it uses the scanner. It has only happened to one ES Rome chip until now, but still a possibility.

Download from my github, latest version is 1.2.0: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases

Thank you!


----------



## 2600ryzen

Ok here's my export for a 2600 on an asus b350 board - https://pastebin.com/RCwncjuA


----------



## FlanK3r

infraredbg said:


> Hello guys, long time no update from me. Still can't figure out all the missing bits, needed to fix ZenStates app reliably.
> What have started as an internal testing tool (SMU Debug Tool), grew up to something a little bigger than I imagined and is now on github.
> 
> What it can do currently:
> - A little improved detection mechanism for CPU, which will eventually make it to ZenStates (currently supported - Summit Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge, Colfax, Picasso, Raven Ridge (2), Matisse, Rome, Castle Peak, Renoir).
> - Manually sending commands to different SMU addresses
> - SMU address scanner (be aware that it might cause a BSOD, because it is probing a big range of registers)
> - PCI Read/Write
> - System Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I need and would be helpful is to get dump of your system. On the Info tab there's an Export button which saves a json file in the directory where the tool is. Then attach here or paste the content to some service as https://pastebin.com/
> A sample report looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "CpuId": "870F10",
> "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor",
> "MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
> "MbName": "CROSSHAIR VI HERO",
> "BiosVersion": "7704",
> "SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
> "Mailboxes": [
> {
> "MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
> "RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
> "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
> },
> {
> "MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
> "RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
> "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
> },
> {
> "MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
> "RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
> "ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
> }
> ]
> }
> 
> As with ZenStates, it does not collect or send any information about you or your system.
> System requirements are the same as ZenStates - .NET v4.0, WinRing driver (included). Might need elevated privileges (Run as Admin) if you get WinRing initialization failed. Will see how to fix this.
> Might also BSOD when you click on Export, because it uses the scanner. It has only happened to one ES Rome chip until now, but still a possibility.
> 
> Download from my github, latest version is 1.2.0: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you very much also!


----------



## dajez

Here's my export



Code:


{
  "CpuId": "870F10",
  "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor",
  "MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
  "MbName": "TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)",
  "BiosVersion": "1405",
  "SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
  "Mailboxes": [
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
    }
  ]
}


----------



## infraredbg

​
New version of the debug tool with important bugfixes is up: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases/tag/v1.2.1



> - Fix scan mechanism BSOD on Epyc and SMU lock after several reads on other platforms
> - Extend system info in the report, now including OS version, app version and CPU code name
> - Request elevated privileges when needed


Anyone willing to test, please use this version to avoid potential problems, or at least minimize the chances.

It might give some false positives for the addresses, but that's much better than BSOD or SMU lock.

SMU lock can only be fixed with full power off/on cycle, even reboot from OS did not work for me. When that happens the CPU is stuck at random FID/VID state, but it probably only happens if the CPU is not in OC Mode.

I've also found how to detect OC mode reliably. The old method doesn't work with the new SMU versions, thus ZenStates always thinks it is in OC mode. Next ZenStates release will be a big one, but there's a lot of work left. Those reports are definitely helping though.

Most of the collected reports so far: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/wiki/SMU-Debug-Reports

Pretty much confirming my default sets.

​


----------



## EddieZ

infraredbg said:


> ​
> New version of the debug tool with important bugfixes is up: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases/tag/v1.2.1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to test, please use this version to avoid potential problems, or at least minimize the chances.
> 
> It might give some false positives for the addresses, but that's much better than BSOD or SMU lock.
> 
> SMU lock can only be fixed with full power off/on cycle, even reboot from OS did not work for me. When that happens the CPU is stuck at random FID/VID state, but it probably only happens if the CPU is not in OC Mode.
> 
> I've also found how to detect OC mode reliably. The old method doesn't work with the new SMU versions, thus ZenStates always thinks it is in OC mode. Next ZenStates release will be a big one, but there's a lot of work left. Those reports are definitely helping though.
> 
> Most of the collected reports so far: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/wiki/SMU-Debug-Reports
> 
> Pretty much confirming my default sets.
> 
> ​


{
"AppVersion": "1.2.1.0",
"OSVersion": "Microsoft Windows 10 Pro",
"CpuId": "800F82",
"CpuCodeName": "PinnacleRidge",
"CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor",
"MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
"MbName": "TUF X470-PLUS GAMING",
"BiosVersion": "5406",
"SmuVersion": "43.24.00",
"Mailboxes": []
}


----------



## gobu

{
"AppVersion": "1.2.1.0",
"OSVersion": "Майкрософт Windows 10 Pro",
"CpuId": "800F82",
"CpuCodeName": "PinnacleRidge",
"CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor",
"MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
"MbName": "ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING",
"BiosVersion": "3003",
"SmuVersion": "43.24.00",
"Mailboxes": [
{
"MsgAddress": "0x03B1051C",
"RspAddress": "0x03B10568",
"ArgAddress": "0x03B10590"
}
]
}


----------



## OneB1t

Actually its really hard to find about this utility for some reason 
i spended last 2 days searching for SMU related stuff for my HTPC overclock (athlon 200GE and A320-K) and found this after searching for one of smu register names inside github.. 

it is probably that for some reason its not visible on google..


----------



## 2600ryzen

Here's the updated version - https://pastebin.com/tNPdVH2V


----------



## mat9v

My report:

{
"AppVersion": "1.2.1.0",
"OSVersion": "Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview",
"CpuId": "870F10",
"CpuCodeName": "Matisse",
"CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor",
"MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
"MbName": "PRIME X570-PRO",
"BiosVersion": "1405",
"SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
"Mailboxes": [
{
"MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
"RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
"ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
},
{
"MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
"RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
"ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
},
{
"MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
"RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
"ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
}
]
}


----------



## Nighthog

No idea if you have use from other motherboards than ASUS. but anyway...



Code:


{
  "AppVersion": "1.2.1.0",
  "OSVersion": "Microsoft Windows 10 Home",
  "CpuId": "870F10",
  "CpuCodeName": "Matisse",
  "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor",
  "MbVendor": "Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.",
  "MbName": "X570 AORUS XTREME",
  "BiosVersion": "F12a",
  "SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
  "Mailboxes": [
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
    }
  ]
}


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

infraredbg said:


> ​
> New version of the debug tool with important bugfixes is up: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases/tag/v1.2.1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to test, please use this version to avoid potential problems, or at least minimize the chances.
> 
> It might give some false positives for the addresses, but that's much better than BSOD or SMU lock.
> 
> SMU lock can only be fixed with full power off/on cycle, even reboot from OS did not work for me. When that happens the CPU is stuck at random FID/VID state, but it probably only happens if the CPU is not in OC Mode.
> 
> I've also found how to detect OC mode reliably. The old method doesn't work with the new SMU versions, thus ZenStates always thinks it is in OC mode. Next ZenStates release will be a big one, but there's a lot of work left. Those reports are definitely helping though.
> 
> Most of the collected reports so far: https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/wiki/SMU-Debug-Reports
> 
> Pretty much confirming my default sets.
> 
> ​



Hello infraredbg,


I wanna help with this ,but is it helpful when i still use an older bios and commit my results. Or do you need newer bioses to test these?


Also saw that an update is available.

https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases/tag/v1.2.2



Last question : Should i close alll other programs etc when using this tool?


The SMU-Lock thing makes me a bit nervous . [i can see me running panicly in my flat] :thumb:


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, it is good to close any other application that might be using the SMU, such as monitoring programs - cpuz, hwinfo, RyzenMaster, etc.
Every report helps, AGESA version doesn't matter.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

infraredbg said:


> Yes, it is good to close any other application that might be using the SMU, such as monitoring programs - cpuz, hwinfo, RyzenMaster, etc.
> 
> Every report helps, AGESA version doesn't matter.


Thanks, will help out asap!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



*UPDATE 1.2.2020*

*


Code:


{
  "AppVersion": "1.2.2.0",
  "OSVersion": "Microsoft Windows 10 Pro",
  "CpuId": "800F82",
  "CpuCodeName": "PinnacleRidge",
  "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor",
  "MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
  "MbName": "ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO",
  "BiosVersion": "1002",
  "SmuVersion": "43.20.00",
  "Mailboxes": [
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B1051C",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10568",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10590"
    }
  ]
}
[/B][B]

**Did i do it correctly ?
*


----------



## gupsterg

Code:


{
  "AppVersion": "1.2.2.0",
  "OSVersion": "Microsoft Windows 10 Pro",
  "CpuId": "870F10",
  "CpuCodeName": "Matisse",
  "CpuName": "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor",
  "MbVendor": "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.",
  "MbName": "ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO (WI-FI)",
  "BiosVersion": "3004",
  "SmuVersion": "46.54.00",
  "Mailboxes": [
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10524",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10570",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A40"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10528",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B10574",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B10A60"
    },
    {
      "MsgAddress": "0x03B10530",
      "RspAddress": "0x03B1057C",
      "ArgAddress": "0x03B109C4"
    }
  ]
}


----------



## rastaviper

So what is the status of this tool?
Anyone using with success with a 3600 cpu?
Also does it matter if we use it under Win7?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@infraredbg


Hi there , what are these dividers do is there any documentation about it,since i cant find any Info on that.





THX


----------



## infraredbg

This is the DID (Divisor ID) for short, or the CpuDfsId (core divisor ID) as referred in the official documents: https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56255_3_03.PDF (page 130).
The core frequency is a function of the CpuFID and CpuDID. It is better to only change the multiplier and leave that second dropdown on default.
However, P-States (Auto mode) are not really working for Zen2, not sure if they work on Zen+.
On Zen2 (3900X here) the only P-State working is the lowest one (P2), e.g. the CPU will downclock to that when idle (in reality cores are sleeping if idle), so I don't know how much effect this has.
Last time I've seen P-State work as they should was with original Zen. That's why I will probably remove P-States completely from the new version, but I'm not ready with it yet.

Unfortunately you can't control much on auto mode - only VID, set some limits and that's it. The CPU pretty much controls itself.
If you set higher limits in bios, then the app also can set values between 0 and those bios limits, otherwise usable PBO limits are limited by the fused values - you can see them in hwinfo, for example.

All in all, the auto overclock is a dead end. You can set various parameters, but the CPU scales depending on conditions - mostly temperature and load.

Just like before, it's not possible for me to fix everything, because there's no public documentation and I don't have every single hw combination. I'm mostly counting on personal and user tests.

Currently, the app is almost useless for Auto overclock.



rastaviper said:


> So what is the status of this tool?
> Anyone using with success with a 3600 cpu?
> Also does it matter if we use it under Win7?


It is designed to work even in XP. It works with 3600, but as I said above, can't do much about auto overclock. If you're using it with CPU on auto (and not manual OC), then you can't control much - same as with the bios.
Just make sure you have PPT/TCD/ECD values different than 0. 0 will actually be accepted and limit the CPU to 550MHz. Previously, 0 was ignored, but with newer SMU version it doesn't work the same way.

Auto overclock is only useful with Zen (1xxx) and perhaps some combinations with Zen+. The app is still in development, but new version will only support manual OC and no P-States, thus more geared towards competitive benching.
I could eventually add P-State in a separate tab, without any guarantees.

PS: I will make sure to add some sort of a documentation/guide.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

infraredbg said:


> This is the DID (Divisor ID) for short, or the CpuDfsId (core divisor ID) as referred in the official documents: https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56255_3_03.PDF (page 130).
> 
> The core frequency is a function of the CpuFID and CpuDID. It is better to only change the multiplier and leave that second dropdown on default.
> 
> However, P-States (Auto mode) are not really working for Zen2, not sure if they work on Zen+.
> 
> On Zen2 (3900X here) the only P-State working is the lowest one (P2), e.g. the CPU will downclock to that when idle (in reality cores are sleeping if idle), so I don't know how much effect this has.
> 
> Last time I've seen P-State work as they should was with original Zen. That's why I will probably remove P-States completely from the new version, but I'm not ready with it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you can't control much on auto mode - only VID, set some limits and that's it. The CPU pretty much controls itself.
> 
> If you set higher limits in bios, then the app also can set values between 0 and those bios limits, otherwise usable PBO limits are limited by the fused values - you can see them in hwinfo, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, the auto overclock is a dead end. You can set various parameters, but the CPU scales depending on conditions - mostly temperature and load.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like before, it's not possible for me to fix everything, because there's no public documentation and I don't have every single hw combination. I'm mostly counting on personal and user tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, the app is almost useless for Auto overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to work even in XP. It works with 3600, but as I said above, can't do much about auto overclock. If you're using it with CPU on auto (and not manual OC), then you can't control much - same as with the bios.
> 
> Just make sure you have PPT/TCD/ECD values different than 0. 0 will actually be accepted and limit the CPU to 550MHz. Previously, 0 was ignored, but with newer SMU version it doesn't work the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Auto overclock is only useful with Zen (1xxx) and perhaps some combinations with Zen+. The app is still in development, but new version will only support manual OC and no P-States, thus more geared towards competitive benching.
> 
> I could eventually add P-State in a separate tab, without any guarantees.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I will make sure to add some sort of a documentation/guide.


the p states ive set are working according to hwinfo64 in my 2700x.











And since i use this tool i have this working downvolting when clocks lowering/idle .

Thx
Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

I prefer to use the manual mode.
It's more straightforward of what to expect in terms of performance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavin19

Wish I'd known about this method instead of having my 1800x locked to 4GHz the whole time, then manually switch to power saving mode at night (or use Ryzen Master to switch to a lower clock speed).

I'm using 0.80-b3 on a B350 ROG (BIOS v 5220) and it seems to be working pretty well. A few queries though.

In Windows, which power plan should I be using (currently Balanced)? AFAIK Ryzen Balanced is deprecated for Gen 1 chips.

There is the performance bias slider in the power settings too (best savings|neutral|best perf). Using best perf seems to lock it to P0, which defeats the purpose so I guess neutral is the pick here?

I've noticed that it doesn't appear to scale up/down in certain cases. If I switch to Chrome it jumps to P0, and stays there even if I don't touch it, and as long as it remains focused.

What about the Core Perf Boost option? Is there any need to have that enabled if my P0 is already set to 4GHz? Even before Zen States and with stock BIOS settings the CPU would never boost over 3.8/3.9 (according to HWiNFO anyway).

Cheers.


----------



## 2600ryzen

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> the p states ive set are working according to hwinfo64 in my 2700x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since i use this tool i have this working downvolting when clocks lowering/idle .
> 
> Thx
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk





I don't think it works on the non x zen+ cpu's, doesn't on mine and I haven't heard of it working on anything other than the x versions(2600x,2700x)


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone know if Zenstates works on 7704, or what latest BIOS it does work on?

I find it very convenient, as I often just set my 1700 to stock and manually OC when needed using ZS, so I don't want to lose it, if I can help it.


----------



## infraredbg

I've put my 1800X to test with the 7740 bios and nothing seem to work, except P-States and that might be broken as well - not 100% sure.
At least P0 works, but that puts the CPU in OC mode and there's no going back - the same as RavenRidge/Picasso.
Even Ryzen Master reports "Unsupported processor".
It seems you have to use older bioses in order to get it overclocked normally.
Maybe my Windows plan is borked, but the manual OC frequency commands don't work anymore.
I guess commands/addresses changed again or got blocked with the new AGESA. I'm sick and tired of all this...


----------



## SpecChum

infraredbg said:


> I've put my 1800X to test with the 7740 bios and nothing seem to work, except P-States and that might be broken as well - not 100% sure.
> At least P0 works, but that puts the CPU in OC mode and there's no going back - the same as RavenRidge/Picasso.
> Even Ryzen Master reports "Unsupported processor".
> It seems you have to use older bioses in order to get it overclocked normally.
> Maybe my Windows plan is borked, but the manual OC frequency commands don't work anymore.
> I guess commands/addresses changed again or got blocked with the new AGESA. I'm sick and tired of all this...


No issues here on a 1700 and 7704, ZenStates works as fine as it always has.

Latest Ryzen Master works fine too, not that I use it much.

Problem seems to be your side I'm afraid, bud


----------



## infraredbg

I've updated RyzenMaster and it now works. I don't use it, I keep it for reference only. Manual OC does not work, though. You can only use P-States with this bios, I'm affraid.
Commands for manual OC get accepted, but when I try to set a higher frequency nothing changes, although the command writes ok.
Or maybe got borked after changing many CPUs with the same installation - ranging from Zen2 3900X through some APUs and now back to 1800X.


----------



## pipes

zentimings no work for matisse?


----------

